# May 4, 2022 Dynamite Discussion Thread: Deonna/Mercedes, Jeff/Fish, Wardlow/MJF's Mystery Opponent



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Wonder if we get the FreeAgentZ or just Cassady?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's W. Morrissey for sure. Using the Enzo catchphrase is the giveaway along with MJF saying the guy is bigger than Wardlow. Morrissey is 6'10", even taller than Archer, and looks like Edge ate Edge. His work in IMPACT has been good - no five star classics - but good big man work. He is apparently a free agent as he wants a bigger deal than IMPACT can offer (really surprised WWE hasn't called him, his look is perfect for them) so he'll probably work his ass off to try and impress TK.

Wardlow powerbombing him will be an INCREDIBLE spectacle, assuming it happens.






Also interesting to see Deonna on Dynamite as I thought they might run her vs. Mercedes whenever ROH's next show is. AEW/IMPACT clearly have an open phone line still, since Deonna remains under IMPACT contract and they could've said 'you're gonna have to vacate the title'. Deonna's contract with IMPACT will be up later this year or early next year, so it'll be interesting to see what happens with her. If TK thinks he can get her, he could keep the ROH Women's Title on her, otherwise it's a chance to elevate Mercedes a bit. These two had a good (by US women's standards) match in IMPACT at the start of the year.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully, Adam Cole and ReDRagon continue to get more TV time since all 3 talented men deserve it!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

I suddenly get the feeling we are getting Jeff Hardy VS Adam Cole in the OHT, probably in the second round if I had to guess.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Surprised to see that Deonna Purazzo will be on the show, looking forward to her match with Martinez, who has shockingly been used a lot more prominently than I thought she would be coming in. Should be a solid match.

Not really interested in Jeff Hardy vs Bobby Fish. More excessive TV time for the Undisputed Era guys. I'd have booked a Keith Lee qualifier here instead. 

Wardlow vs Big Kass/Morrisey I don't know what to think about as I haven't seen Kass since his time in WWE. Seems like he's become a decent big guy though.

Card is not as strong as the previous 2 weeks but there should be some nice storyline development for Punk/Hangman, Rosa/Deeb, HOB/Death Triangle, and MJF/Wardlow hopefully.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It just occurred to me that there are 3 women's titles and only 2 women's matches per week. That means that even if every match was a title match, you could not have all the belts defended in a week


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Hell yeah Jeff Hardy vs. Bobby Fish!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Couple of new matches added. I like the Jericho/Santana addition.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

They need to stop advertising the entire show ahead of time. I see this and I think it looks like a weak Dynamite.

Purrazzo and Martinez are good wrestlers. But so what? This is another example of AEW creating what they consider a big match and not doing enough to introduce the players to the audience. This is also what they have gotten wrong with the NJPW talent they have used.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It was announced at the Dark tapings today that Rey Fenix will face Dante Martin in a Owen Hart Tournament qualifier. It was not mentioned if it is on Dynamite or Rampage.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

The Blackpool Combat Club (Urgh, it pains me to type that - such a lame name) in the pissbreak second segment slot vs a jobber crew again. SKIP

I can't with Wiener Yuta thinking he's one of the cool guys. Talk about trying to polish a turd.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> It was announced at the Dark tapings today that Rey Fenix will face Dante Martin in a Owen Hart Tournament qualifier. It was not mentioned if it is on Dynamite or Rampage.


Makes me want Fenix VS Joe in the first round.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Taking bets on who makes a Star Wars reference


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like a good show, but I agree with the comments questioning why AEW always has to announce the entire card in advance. Sometimes it's fun to tune in and get a surprise match that wasn't expected.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Morrissey has been great in Impact, really reinvented himself imo. Hope he gets signed.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks fun but I think that Deonna/Mercedes match, while good, will die a death because the fans don't really know Deonna unless they watch Impact, and barely have seen Mercedes. To have a high profile match between them really only interests the hardest of hardcores.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Hopefully, *Adam Cole and ReDRagon* continue to get more TV time since all 3 talented men deserve it!


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

It's going to be odd seeing W. Morrissey playing Hitman for MJF when he's just off a big inspirational babyface story about beating alcoholism.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Looks fun but I think that Deonna/Mercedes match, while good, will die a death because the fans don't really know Deonna unless they watch Impact, and barely have seen Mercedes. To have a high profile match between them really only interests the hardest of hardcores.


Britt and Deonna are bffs, so I think there's a way to get Britt involved in the segment that could get the fans into the Deonna/Mercedes match. Maybe a short in-ring promo before the match?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

And people thought vince handled vryan poorly, khan is going above that, bryan was white hot as solo heel but his booking has done a complete 180 by having him face jobbers in hestless matches for like 5 weeks in a row and even then has to take a back seat in the group along with moxley whilst the vanilla midget yuta gets all the glory of pinning the opponents.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nah, Vince handled Bryan Danielson way worse


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yay ..Big Cass.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thread not made yet but Britt/Hayter vs Soho/Storm announced for Rampage. That should be solid.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Thread not made yet but Britt/Hayter vs Soho/Storm announced for Rampage. That should be solid.


is Rampage live this week?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Thread not made yet but Britt/Hayter vs Soho/Storm announced for Rampage. That should be solid.


That means no Owen qualifiers this week, unless they move them to youtube


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> That means no Owen qualifiers this week, unless they move them to youtube


What do you think the last two qualifiers are? I think one of them is Riho vs Yuka but can't think of the other, Hogan vs Statlander? Hogan vs Diamante? Anna Jay vs Diamante? Maybe Penelope?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> What do you think the last two qualifiers are? I think one of them is Riho vs Yuka but can't think of the other, Hogan vs Statlander? Hogan vs Diamante? Anna Jay vs Diamante? Maybe Penelope?


Maybe Riho and Yuka will both get qualifiers with jobbers?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Maybe Riho and Yuka will both get qualifiers with jobbers?


Who though? And with the tournament starting next week, they have to do it this week to get to eight which is what I heard was the number for the men and women for The Owen. It doesn't work with six unless Tony is doing a 'Everyone faces Everyone' tournament. If the Women only get 6 and the men get 8, shit will hit the fan on social media and I don't think Tony want's that headache.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Who though? And with the tournament starting next week, they have to do it this week to get to eight which is what I heard was the number for the men and women for The Owen. It doesn't work with six unless Tony is doing a 'Everyone faces Everyone' tournament. If the Women only get 6 and the men get 8, shit will hit the fan on social media and I don't think Tony want's that headache.


I feel like Statlander might challenge for the TBS title rather than be in the tournament but I'm not sure. So, maybe Riho vs I dunno Reba? and Yuka vs AQA?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Whoanma Relevant to your interests 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521602265173438464*


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 121710


I am going to be so pissed if they work even ONE hold in this match. They should each start on opposing ropes. The first person with their feet touching canvas loses. There was a Ricochet vs. TJP match that sure felt like they were literally flying around inside the ring. My facial muscles were sore from the tight grin I had for that entire match from 2015 or 2016.

Fenix scares me nearly every match I see him in. Dante is feeling a bit repetitive lzately. He was in a few trios matches that keep him as a special attraction who gets the pin fall. It always feels like we have Rey Fenix on borrowed time between his inevitable injuries.

AEW really should have signed Danny Limelight before he chose MLW. For several episodes of Dark and at least one Dynamite show he had a few matches that were pretty eye catching in the creativity shown just flying around disobeying gravity and all that jazz. Get off your arse TK, weneed those Trios Titles, YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Whoanma Relevant to your interests
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521602265173438464*


I guess because Rampage is on at a ridiculous time, they don't care about the 1 women's match maximum


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Whoanma Relevant to your interests
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521602265173438464*


this is gonna slap - both are very good

glad to see Joshi making a comeback


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I guess because Rampage is on at a ridiculous time, they don't care about the 1 women's match maximum


i’ll just leave this here - i’m sure it won‘t cause a stink  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520064264148557828


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Double posting this because it rules so hard. They should put a condensed version of it on Dynamite to show the context/ideology of the group.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521618856053067776


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Full vid


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Double posting this because it rules so hard. They should put a condensed version of it on Dynamite to show the context/ideology of the group.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521618856053067776


They did before and ratings plummeted. It was the one with Danielson vs Moxley fued. It doesn't surprise me they haven't done it again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynamite is gonna be another sprint tomorrow. With Varsity Blondes calling out the House of Black I guess the rumors of Julia Hart turning on Dark were true? She even has the "black corruption" under her eye mask in the graphic. Will be interesting. HOB is now involved in two feuds. They went from being a little directionless since Revolution with Fenix being out to having a helluva lot on their plate with Death Triangle and the Blondes.

I'm guessing Purazzo and Martinez main event. I'm happy for Mercedes, she's been booked pretty well since her return. Went from a solid feud with Thunder Rosa to winning the ROH Women's title, and now she's most likely main eventing tomorrow night.

Dante Martin vs Ray Fenix is gonna be bonkers and Regal's promo above has got me hyped for the Trios match. That promo alone has gotten me even more interested in the BCC and hyped for what's to come. It was so fuckin good.

Reports say that there was a huge segment planned between Hangman and Punk last week before COVID happened, so hopefully it happens the way it should have happened tomorrow night.

Should be a good show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 121479
> 
> 
> It's W. Morrissey for sure. Using the Enzo catchphrase is the giveaway along with MJF saying the guy is bigger than Wardlow. Morrissey is 6'10", even taller than Archer, and looks like Edge ate Edge. His work in IMPACT has been good - no five star classics - but good big man work. He is apparently a free agent as he wants a bigger deal than IMPACT can offer (really surprised WWE hasn't called him, his look is perfect for them) so he'll probably work his ass off to try and impress TK.
> ...


Unless MJF is cleverly working us, he made it pretty obvious of who it was when he said "bigger than Wardlow and you cant teach that"


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Should be time for Julia to join HOB


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Place your bets now! Does Julia turn with a unexpected low blow or a chair shot?

Upper cut to the nuts is mine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a feeling Griff is gonna turn too


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I have a feeling Griff is gonna turn too


Would make more sense for Pillman.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Would make more sense for Pillman.


pillman is a lump of sand and can gtfo


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521585583046418433
Spottiest of spot matches for Dynamite and a dream match if you're a spot monkey fan


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Double posting this because it rules so hard. They should put a condensed version of it on Dynamite to show the context/ideology of the group.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521618856053067776


This is incredible.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looking over tonight's show:

*I've seen Deonna's work in Impact & Mercedes work in NXT & AEW. I think they could mesh pretty well with their technical styles. But I could also see their styles meshing into a boring match. Neither would really surprise me. Most interested in who wins considering that as of now Deonna isn't signed to AEW.

*Don't really care about a Jeff Hardy vs. Bobby Fish match in 2022.

*Fenix vs. Dante will be flippy shit personified and I'm here for it.

*Jericho vs. Santana should be good. Jericho's doing some of his best in ring work in the last couple of years and I'm always here for Santana in singles matches.

*The BCC match will probably just be like the last few they've had which is fine by me.

*If Wardlow's match tonight is with Cass, I do wonder why they're teasing him instead of just announcing him. Maybe there's a swerve in here but if not, I don't get what's to be gained by teasing him instead of just announcing him.

*God, are we finally going to get a resolution to this Julia Hart thing? Like I don't even care that much about House of Black or this story but her in that eyepatch has become such a meme at this point. So I'm glad it looks like we might finally be getting a resolution to that. Though I will say maybe after this the Varsity Blondes might need to go into singles. Without Julia there's not much interesting about them.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good to see Angelico back in the ring. 
Hoping for a Deonna win ofcourse.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Angelico being involved is interesting, actually.

For a very long time, he was pretty much the _only _technical wrestler on the roster before they started bringing in the likes of Garcia, Yuta, Moriarty and of course Danielson now. I do wonder if Angelico might be another one they try and add to the BCC. Whilst he's not necessarily a big name like Moxley or Bryan and not a young potential star like Yuta, he does bring technical style wrestling and experience. 

I just think it's an odd pairing to put in the 6 man tag match without a potential faction addition.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Place your bets now! Does Julia turn with a unexpected low blow or a chair shot?
> 
> Upper cut to the nuts is mine.


I think AEW will steer away from this being supernatural. Varsity Blonds have been dragging Julia out to their matches, despite her clearly not wanting to be there. I think Julia will kick The Blonds in the nuts for being assholes and storm out of the ring to do her own thing. 

I think this segment will mainly be used to build House of Black vs Death Triangle


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Deonna and Mercedes had a televised match on IMPACT this January that went 13 minutes and was decent. So I think they should be able to work a fine TV match together tonight. Dunno if I'd have it main event normally, but there's no huge men's match tonight so it may.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Deonna and Mercedes had a televised match on IMPACT this January that went 13 minutes and was decent. So I think they should be able to work a fine TV match together tonight. Dunno if I'd have it main event normally, but there's no huge men's match tonight so it may.


Depends on if they use tonight to FINALLY give Eddie and LAX backup. Or if they want to trial wardlow in a main event slot. Yes I know it's a Dynamite probably no one will remember in 2 months but the bookend spot still matters


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

MaseMan said:


> Looks like a good show, but I agree with the comments questioning why AEW always has to announce the entire card in advance. Sometimes it's fun to tune in and get a surprise match that wasn't expected.


TK likes surprises. I’m guessing it’s TBS pushing to announce the matches to try to gain viewers. What they don’t realize is that that works both ways. Of course these are the same people who bring us endless parades of My 8000 lb Mama’s Cheating-ass Fiancé, so take that for what it’s worth. You get fans looking forward to those matchups, and then you get people looking only at the card and thinking the whole show is skippable. Which I find totally laughable, because the people shitting on the card are the same ones who claim they mostly watch for the fucking promos. But I digest. My thinking is, more people will tend to tune in when good stuff happens unannounced. But what do I know.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wednesday May the fourth, you know what means! #StarWars #AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521900458457059329

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

Unrelated but, did 2point0 ever have a match in AEW? I don't care if it's singles or tag team, Rampage or Dark, did they have anything so far?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

GreatLiberator said:


> Unrelated but, did 2point0 ever have a match in AEW? I don't care if it's singles or tag team, Rampage or Dark, did they have anything so far?


Yes, they've had several tag team matches and six-man matches along with Daniel Garcia.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tbh, I so want to see Adam Cole dress up as Darth Vader tonight 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wednesday May the fourth, you know what means! #StarWars #AEW




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521901310018297860


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521901310018297860


Sting with the lightsaber is even better! #MayThe4thBeWithYou


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They've added a lot of new seats for tonight's show and are at 4,300+ sold, which is up from around 4,000 sold earlier in the week. It's going to be pretty much a full house as the new seats are mostly at the side of the stage.

This arena in Baltimore was ROH's home from 2018~ so I can imagine it'll be a lively crowd. ROH drew 1,620 there for Final Battle 2021, which is the highest claimed attendance until today.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> They've added a lot of new seats for tonight's show and are at 4,300+ sold, which is up from around 4,000 sold earlier in the week. It's going to be pretty much a full house as the new seats are mostly at the side of the stage.
> 
> This arena in Baltimore was ROH's home from 2018~ so I can imagine it'll be a lively crowd. ROH drew 1,620 there for Final Battle 2021, which is the highest claimed attendance until today.


Nice. Hope we get a smark ass crowd.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show is literally happening 15 minutes away from my house in Baltimore lol, wish I could go.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What a night.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Deppen is backstage tonight, per Fightful. A very good wrestler who impressed me in ROH post-Elite and would be a valuable member of the ROH 2.0 roster (but stuck on Dark if signed to AEW, though he'd stylistically suit the BCC). He's also a former TV Champion so could be an interesting challenger for Joe at some point.

But man, I'm waiting for the day we hear about some of ROH's great luchador contingent being at a show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Deonna/Mercedes, I assume Mercedes will become the undisputed ROH Women's Champion.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> I'm looking forward to Deonna/Mercedes, I assume Mercedes will become the undisputed ROH Women's Champion.


Are we seriously going to have a 3rd womens belt now? 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Deonna will jump to AEW when her IMPACT deal expires (this year I believe), but for now Mercedes is the smart option because she can work any ROH event they have planned and/or defend it in AEW (not that AEW needs a third women's title... even two is stretching it).

A ROH Pure Title match was taped for AEW Dark at the weekend and should air next week, so the ROH Pure and Women's titles could be defended on there until ROH has TV.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kris Statlander using the force to choke Sasuke 😂


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Looking forward to Deonna being on Dynamite and for what seems to be W. Morrissey that will face Wardlow. Dante Martin vs. Fenix is very interesting. Curious about the Varsity Blonds and the whole thing with House of Black. They seem to be moving forward with The Julia Hart eye patch thing. So lots for me to look forward to for the show tonight.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Prosper said:


> This show is literally happening 15 minutes away from my house in Baltimore lol, wish I could go.


In the same boat here. Well I'm about 30 min away, but can't go either.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Limitless said:


> Looking forward to Deonna being on Dynamite and for what seems to be W. Morrissey that will face Wardlow. Dante Martin vs. Fenix is very interesting. Curious about the Varsity Blonds and the whole thing with House of Black. They seem to be moving forward with The Julia Hart eye patch thing. So lots for me to look forward to for the show tonight.


The predictable thing to do is to have Julia turn on the Blonds. It’s what we all expect. But I’m hoping that this is a swerve, and that Julia kicks Malakai right in his “House.” I like her as a cheery babyface. Besides, turning heel because of some mist is too Fiend-ish for my tastes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jeff vs Fish will be ok. Bully Ray had a better match with him though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really hope they play William Regal/BCC's video package from the Road to Baltimore episode, it was so good it could be an absolute gamechanger for BCC as far as their aura and what they're all about.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Not starting with CM Punk.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Well if that opening wasn’t a bad omen …


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

It's Cole!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Not even these forkers can ruin this night for me. What Real Madrid did tonight was…


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Am I tripping or is the announce table on the other side lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"The charismaaaaaaatic eeeeeeeeeeniiiiiiiiiiigmaaaaaaaa🤪" stupid Justin Roberts 😂


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Pls don’t have Fish win. Most boring generic dude from the UE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually think Bobby's more methodical style will be a good fit for Jeff.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I really hope they play William Regal/BCC's video package from the Road to Baltimore episode, it was so good it could be an absolute gamechanger for BCC as far as their aura and what they're all about.


If you want the ratings to take a dive, sure play it. It was incredible. Everyone should take the time and watch it on YouTube.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jeff looks gassed from his walk down the ramp, like he can't breathe. Wtf.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jeff looks gassed from his walk down the ramp, like he can't breathe. Wtf.


Alright let's not over react now lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd lighting like this looks so much better.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jeff looks gassed from his walk down the ramp, like he can't breathe. Wtf.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Adapting said:


> Alright let's not over react now lol



Dude look at him gasping for air. I do have glasses but I ain't blind. Lol.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why do they keep changing the time for Rampage? is TK doing an audition for Warner for a better slot or something?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

nba playoffs duh,plus Rampage earlier is better


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Why do they keep changing the time for Rampage? is TK doing an audition for Warner for a better slot or something?


I thought the announcers said something about the nba game.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The mood lighting is gone


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>



Schiavone looks like he could take him straight up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rare commercial during the first 20 minutes into the show.... but then again its Bobby Fish wrestling a singles match so... 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Cole knows Tony is smashing lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The lack of mood lighting reminds me of early Dynamites! Hopefully it's not a one time thing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

No one makes ex WWE main eventers feel like pointless midcarders better than AEW does.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I think I'm going to just watch Deonna tonight because there's nothing else for me on this card.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey look. It's the masked super muscular cameraman. 



Sup Cesaro. That outfit has to be hot.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This is the push The Undisputed Shite deserves:


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jeff moves terribly these days. I love seeing him, but he can’t even run.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> No one makes ex WWE main eventers feel like pointless midcarders better than AEW does.


Acting like Jeff wasn't a mid carder in his last WWE run lol.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Well they just gave away Hardy is winning and taking on Darby.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adapting said:


> Acting like Jeff wasn't a mid carder in his last WWE run lol.


He was, and it was WWEs mistake. AEW didnt need to follow in their footsteps.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Is it just the second time in a row, or is it a new visual identification AEW tries to have having the entrance ramp at the right from our TV screen ?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jesus, that falcon arrow bump?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

"SQUEEZE BOBBY SQUEEZE"

😆


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jeff Hardy has really slowed down.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Haha suck it UE. Match was meh tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks x Hardys 😎


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Adam Cole kinda sounds like Corey Graves on commentary...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jeff Swaton Bombs looks brutal to take these days. It actually looks like a devastating finisher now. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jeff hits the Swanton like a 40 pound bag of fertilizer topping off the shelf at Home Depot.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Cole knows Tony is smashing lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The crowd was lukewarm at best for that interaction between the Hardy’s and the Bucks.. I wonder why? Maybe overexposure of the Hardy’s? Waiting too long? Having them wrestle on dark and elevation? Idk.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hardy is absolutely toast.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ahh yeah they're playing some of the epic BCC vignette.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stab wounds don't exactly go away lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

You can tell he hasn't had a singles match since last year


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DRose1994 said:


> The crowd was lukewarm at best for that interaction between the Hardy’s and the Bucks.. I wonder why? Maybe overexposure of the Hardy’s? Waiting too long? Having them wrestle on dark and elevation? Idk.



Jeff is completely shot and there's no camoflauging it. He can barely run the ropes.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Surely Jeff is purposely landing on top of his opponents on the Swanton like that at this point?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The BCC squashing jobbers in the 2nd quarter?


No way. Really? This is new.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Like he really just said 

"We'd rather cut you because you totally won't forget that. But a stabbing you'll totally forget about that"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooon Moxlaaaaaaaaay🤪" 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Don’t like all this talk about knives and stabbing people ffs.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Araragi said:


> Jeff hits the Swanton like a 40 pound bag of fertilizer topping off the shelf at Home Depot.


!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Angelico still wearing his tag team gear...isn't Jack Evans gone lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jay White needs to come our and beat the shit out of Yuta for having thst sword "scwhing" sound in the beginning of his theme. I keep thinking White is coming out when I here Yuta's theme.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Man with the mask is a legend


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Don't think the announcers have said it, but Bobby Cruise revealed the women's match will headline.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Who is that guy? He looks like Curt Hawkins 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> Don’t like all this talk about knives and stabbing people ffs.


🚨 Triggered snowflake alert! 🚨


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Jay White needs to come our and beat the shit out of Yuta for having thst sword "scwhing" sound in the beginning of his theme. I keep thinking White is coming out when I here Yuta's theme.



Identity theft is not a joke Jim!


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Did TK forget we are in the era of internet and national TV ? 
Having a remake of the same match every week is quite annoying!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Angelico still wearing his tag team gear...isn't Jack Evans gone lol


It's tribute gear now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Trophies said:


> Angelico still wearing his tag team gear...isn't Jack Evans gone lol


I actually think this is new gear. He has a spider-man pattern.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


On cue. I’m late and I scrolled up just for this post.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Don't think the announcers have said it, but Bobby Cruise revealed the women's match will headline.


Really that's the main event?I like both but its not a "main event"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Regal, still the only man to sell Danhausen.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That Regal promo was like those old cologne ads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Like he really just said
> 
> "We'd rather cut you because you totally won't forget that. But a stabbing you'll totally forget about that"


Lol you’re not looking at a scar on your body in the same way you’re looking at Joker scars across your face in the mirror every morning


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Can the Blackpool Combat Club can hire Angelico to relook him please ?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This show is so bad.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The ROH title match is last? Bound to be a debut or angle lined up there.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I actually think this is new gear. He has a spider-man pattern.


Hmm yeah upon closer look it does look a bit different. Just same colors.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A Butcher's singles run needs to happen somewhere down the line. He's got a presence that separates him from most the roster.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Angelico had an awesome match with NJPW young lion Yuya Uemura on Dark yesterday. He should challenge Yuta for the Pure Title.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Don't think the announcers have said it, but Bobby Cruise revealed the women's match will headline.


So that makes 6 main events to WWE's 3. Or is it 4 now with Raw on Monday?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> This show is so bad.


Turn it off lol. Tf


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> A Butcher's singles run needs to happen somewhere down the line. He's got a presence that separates him from most the roster.


Agreed. Would like to see him in the TNT title picture.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> This show is so bad.


facts


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522008561441722369


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Every damn week feels like a televised house show.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Oh hell naw. Jeff please call it a day. Father Time is undefeated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> facts


You are a weird, weird person.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> facts


Mr. Masochism is back! Good to see you back again for another Dynamite!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> This show is so bad.


This place needs a downvote like Reddit lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Moxley bent over and got kicked 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Every damn week feels like a televised house show.


And every week here you are, being a weirdo, putting yourself through it again, whining like a screeching banshee, desperate for attention.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol you’re not looking at a scar on your body in the same way you’re looking at Joker scars across your face in the mirror every morning


I mean unless you're Vega a major scar from an assault is a major scar from an assault. Sagat definitely remember what the fuck happened to his chest you know lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> You are a weird, weird person.


reported.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The BCC's triple brutalizer at the end of matches is great.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> And every week here you are, being a weirdo, putting yourself through it again, whining like a screeching banshee, desperate for attention.


reported


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BCC needs a feud or something.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> reported.


The irony, given that your ridiculous trolling and baiting should have seen you banned long ago.

Mental how you're allowed to continue to get away with it. Just a truly awful, pointless poster.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Starks is so great


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Work that promo , Jungle Boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Happy to see Team Taz back on Dynamite more. Rampage has been their show for a while now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Guys, grow up in here.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly Wardlow vs Big Cass feels like the main event of this episode and it’s next


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Big cass time


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Must every MJF feud consist of him making his opponent jump through hoops to get to him? Seems like every feud his opponent must face mystery opponents and go through hell to get their hands on him. Change it up a bit Tony.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> You are a weird, weird person.


Its a genuine wonder what that kid would be like in real life


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> The irony, given that your ridiculous trolling and baiting should have seen you banned long ago.
> 
> Mental how you're allowed to continue to get away with it. Just a truly awful, pointless poster.


Reported


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Reported


He was just pointing facts.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“Your only limit is you” I like that shirt


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> Guys, grow up in here.


The only people who need to grow up are those who CONSTANTLY troll and bait this forum day in, day out. Why is nothing done about it? It's groundhog day every single week and it's got beyond a joke at this point. It's blatantly obvious that there are certain posters who purposely spend their time in here doing nothing but looking for attention with their incessant negativity.

This forum is horribly moderated. That's my honest opinion. You seem to be able to troll, bait and fill the forum with crap and completely get away with it. How obvious and constant does it need to get before it's clamped down on?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't AEW end their partnership with Impact? yet we got Big Cass and Deonna both on the show tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Can’t wait for the day JR falls asleep during the show. I feel like it’s gonna happen soon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This feud doesn't really need to continue


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> He was just pointing facts.


And you can't teach that!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wardlow incoming to put in that beat down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol no music cuffed up Wardlow works so well


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TK has created so much heat with this Wardlow presentation. It’s perfect


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

That Regal stable … I know Moxley and Bryan. Who is that other guy with them????


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Are they really gonna have Wardlow beat him ?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> A Butcher's singles run needs to happen somewhere down the line. He's got a presence that separates him from most the roster.


He's like a legit dirty bar brawler from the territory days. Transported to the modern era of polished smaller guys doing a lot of impressive if obviously choreograhed set pieces. 

The Butcher, Wardlow, Hobbs. They have an authenticity due to being the fish out of water.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Morrisey is ripped AF


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DRose1994 said:


> Are they really gonna have Wardlow beat him ?


Why on earth would they not?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAWFT


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Are they really gonna have Wardlow beat him ?


Yes because he is signed to Impact


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Aw I miss Morrissey putting people through tables on Impact.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hows the opinion on W Morrissey? I know folk hated him as a wrestler and seemingly person a few years ago


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

John Harbaugh is an AEW fan hell yeah


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Wardlow looks small as fuck compared to Morrissey .


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Why on earth would they not?


because Morrisey is a quality talent ? 7 feet tall, looks great, fans know him, and has potential to come to your show and actually be somebody major?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> The only people who need to grow up are those who CONSTANTLY troll and bait this forum day in, day out. Why is nothing done about it? It's groundhog day every single week and it's got beyond a joke at this point It's blatantly obvious that there are certain posters who purposely spend their time in here doing nothing but looking for attention with their incessant negativity.
> 
> This forum is horribly moderated. That's my honest opinion. You seem to be able to troll, bait and fill the forum with crap and completely get away with it. How obvious and constant does it need to get before it's clamped down on?


Maybe we watch a little bit of AEW in hopes it gets better because we’re still wrestling fans at the end of the day? I’m watching glimpse here and there while watching NBA and NHL playoffs. Stop taking everything so seriously.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the visual of Bryce Remsberg reffing this match. Makes them both look enormous


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope Joey Janella is gonna interfere to cost Cass the lost !!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow he looks really jacked


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Morrissey eyes are sunken in... 💀


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I had no idea Morrissey is actually a really smart guy in real life. He went to NYU and got an economics degree. Guy could be an investment banker and he’s wrestling


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Enzo dumb over


redban said:


> That Regal stable … I know Moxley and Bryan. Who is that other guy with them????


Wheeler Yuta pretty solid technician


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol 
"WE WANT ENZO!"
"NO WE DON'T!"


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DRose1994 said:


> because Morrisey is a quality talent ? 7 feet tall, looks great, fans know him, and has potential to come to your show and actually be somebody major?


And Wardlow is clearly being built as one of their biggest stars, is homegrown, and is building towards a match with MJF? Why in the world would they have him lose to someone no one has ever really cared about and has just walked in from Impact?

Also what does his height have to do with anything? I will never understand why people use that. Should being taller mean you go over everyone shorter than you?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Morrisey looks all around more impressive. Not just bigger than Wardlow but looks like he has a better physique. I don’t get why this is the guy to bring in to have Wardlow beat.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“We want Enzo”
“No we dont” 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We want Enzo chants legit got Morissey pissed lmao


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Of course a lot of the subhuman neckbeards don't want Enzo. He has personality and isn't a random indy spot monkey


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bring on Enzo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

He looks much better than Adam Cole.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Give Cass a contract its like im watching a different person.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> The only people who need to grow up are those who CONSTANTLY troll and bait this forum day in, day out? Why is nothing done about it? It's groundhog day every single week and it's got beyond a joke at this point It's blatantly obvious that there are certain posters who purposely spend their time in here doing nothing but looking for attention with their incessant negativity.
> 
> This forum is horribly moderated. That's my honest opinion. You seem to be able to troll, bait and fill the forum with crap and completely get away with it. How obvious and constant does it need to get before it's clamped down on?



You continuously insult these people instead of reporting everything. If you want them banned for sharing a negative opinion, then I will ban you for insulting people instead of reporting them. Only fair.

If he wants to have a negative opinion on something, he's allowed to, and I have seen him say some positives about AEW as well. You complain week after week whenever someone has something negative to say and then you want to get aggressive with the staff. You can simply put him on ignore if his dislike for the product bothers you that much. We are not going to ban someone because they dislike what they see. Is he annoying about it? Absolutely. Can you put him on ignore or just scroll by without engaging? Absolutely.

If you think the forum is horribly moderated, boring, both things you have said more than once, no one is forcing you to stay here and complain whenever someone says something negative about a promotion you like. 1 guy out of 20 is not a huge problem. 


If you would like to discuss this further and not derail the thread, I will gladly engage in private messages so we can avoid disrupting people's conversations about the show. Otherwise, ignore him.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I had to do a double take. I thought it was Test.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> And Wardlow is clearly being built as one of their biggest stars, is homegrown, and is building towards a match with MJF? Why in the world would they have him lose to someone no one has ever really cared about?
> 
> Also what does his height have to do with anything? I will never understand why people use that. Should being taller mean you go over everyone shorter than you?


im not saying Wardlow should lose, I’m saying if you could have Morrisey as one of your guys, then you shouldn’t be doing this match at this point in time, period.

and of course size matters. Height has always, and will always matter in wrestling. A big impressive guy has historically done well in wrestling and Morrisey has all the potential in the world. Why bring him to your TV just to beat him? Unless the plan is just to never bring him back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That spot was clunky


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> A Butcher's singles run needs to happen somewhere down the line. He's got a presence that separates him from most the roster.


Man i've been praying for that since i first saw him, total waste of him to keep him with Blade in a tag team that barely gets tv time and has no chance of ever winning the tag titles. Dude has one of the most unique throwback brawler looks in modern wrestling, i'd love to see him get a TNT title run.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Morrissey is getting lot in this match. TK must be planning on signing him. 

Against the crowds wishes of Wardlow squashes


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow is just a fucking star. Crowd love him.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Enzo is a pro at starting and waiting for a spot.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

“Retrieved”!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

W Morrissey looks like Adam "Edge" Copeland, after Adam got injected with TMNT ooze and emerged as Super Edge


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Morrissey is getting lot in this match. TK must be planning on signing him.
> 
> Against the crowds wishes of Wardlow squashes


I'm pretty sure TK didn't renew Janella's contract to hire him!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That’s the AEW’s version of 50/50 booking. Give Morrissey most of the match then have Wardlow hit 1 power bomb and win.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

1 power bomb to put him to sleep? That's bullshit lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wardlow completed level 3 of the video game lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan's booking of Wardlow has been an absolute masterclass so far.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


And you can’t teach THAT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan's booking of Wardlow has been an absolute masterclass so far.


They have a megastar on their hands here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I didn't like Wardlow when he first came along, but, he has since really grown on me, I love what they are doing with him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck Toni Storm looks great in those tight ripped jeans 😍 😍 😍


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan's booking of Wardlow has been an absolute masterclass so far.


thank you Cornette


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

How nice of them to announce the piss break is after the commercial.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF, the master of stipulations and chicanery. It never gets old. Lmao


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why is Ruby Soho still on TV?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ruby Riott is the worst thing to happen to pro wrestling since Adam Cole.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't wait to see Deonna on AEW, shes been one of the best in ring womens wrestlers in the world since joining Impact. Would love to see Tony Khan sign her and make her the center of the womens division for a good run.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Just kind of a general thing but I am liking all the hoss matches we have been getting on AEW lately. All of Wardlow's matches, Keith Lee vs Hobbs, just a nice change of pace


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Ruby Riott is the worst thing to happen to pro wrestling since Adam Cole.


Did you forget about Keith Lee?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Britt really is the opportunity in AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ruby sounded good there, why does Toni never speak though? Lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan's booking of Wardlow has been an absolute masterclass so far.



He was getting stopped by the security guards until Cornette called it out and all of a sudden next week he's killing them all lmao.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> They have a megastar on their hands here.


we’ll see about that. Not a mega star as long as his segments draw the same numbers as a Nyla Rose match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Ruby sounded good there, why does Toni never speak though? Lol


It's locked behind her OnlyFans.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hangman better get his heat back here. He needs a good promo but I’m sure Punk will do most of the work


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The sooner Punk takes the belt off Page the better, its time a real star holds the world title again.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Fuck Toni Storm looks great in those tight ripped jeans 😍 😍 😍


pervert


Prosper said:


> Ruby sounded good there, why does Toni never speak though? Lol


because she looks and sounds high as fuck


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He was getting stopped by the security guards until Cornette called it out and all of a sudden next week he's killing them all lmao.


I mean it's literally called a build.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

[emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Why is Ruby Soho still on TV?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I still laugh to think Tyler Bates cheated on Toni Storm with a ******. What a 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hayter needed to turn around.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> I mean it's literally called a build.



He all of a sudden found the strength to kill 20 when he was getting stopped by 5? Alright lol.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He was getting stopped by the security guards until Cornette called it out and all of a sudden next week he's killing them all lmao.


Hopefully his streak not gonna stop with Spears using a taser on him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman's conversion from beta to alpha male continues.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Acting like a heel … he’s losing to Punk, isn’t he


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Page turning heel here


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> pervert


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

French Connection said:


> Hopefully his streak not gonna stop with Spears using a taser on him.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He was getting stopped by the security guards until Cornette called it out and all of a sudden next week he's killing them all lmao.


Yes, in 2022 people are taking booking advice from a 2 hour Jim Cornette podcast.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Not the response I was expecting. See where it goes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hangman kinda heeling it up.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He all of a sudden found the strength to kill 20 when he was getting stopped by 5? Alright lol.


He wasn't getting stopped by 5. He got bundled by 7 or 8 of them at once. Now he's taking them out one by one.

The point is his confidence is building, his aggression is building. Where do you go if he immediately just fucks up all the security?

Crowds are all over it. It's been built and progressed perfectly, but people will literally find ANYTHING to complain about on here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't think Hangman is turning, the match just needs an antagonist. I thought it might be Punk but it makes sense in a way because Hanger has been building confidence match by match.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Yes, in 2022 people are taking booking advice from a 2 hour Jim Cornette podcast.


actually yes. Tony Khan did take production advice from a random fan on twitter.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we all agree that Hangman's title run has been lackluster and peaked when he defended the title against Danielson?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> Hangman kinda heeling it up.


Yeah he kinda has to, theres no way they're gonna cheer for him over Punk so may as well embrace it and be a heel for the build.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Yawn. I was expecting a confrontation


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This guys highlight reel is him destroying Cutler lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great promo from Hangman, sounded confident given his character


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Takeshita vs Lethal could fucking rule.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

During Punk vs Page, i thought AEW was going to do these supposed moving graphics? lol


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Look, maybe Page's title run was not well managed, but I prefer him much more than Punk!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lethal vs Takeshita will be excellent.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Yes, in 2022 people are taking booking advice from a 2 hour Jim Cornette podcast.


I mean we all know for a fact they pay attention to Cornette it's not even worth downplaying at this point.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Satnam Singh should go over Wardlow.

And Hangman.

And Punk.

And Bryan.

And Moxley.

He's taller. Logic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can we all agree that Hangman's title run has been lackluster and peaked when he defended the title against Danielson?


But every match is a banger they say


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Is Hangboy Page vs. Middle-Aged Punk the world title feud with the least amount of combined masculinity in pro wrestling history? I feel like I'm watching a couple of the hags from The View battling it out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are fans still into this shitty song? ffs he's a heel people, you're supposed to boo him....


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

They slowed down the Jericho fireball that literally went over the head of Kingston.

the wizard Chris Jericho ??


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Now Jericho is the Wizard lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another new nickname for Jericho?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can we all agree that Hangman's title run has been lackluster and peaked when he defended the title against Danielson?


It has but it’s because Page himself simply isn’t convincing on the mic. He’s always going to have to be carried by his opponent in creating heat bc the milquetoast cowboy act isn’t sometime to get hyper about


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I need the Jericho and Moxley diet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> "Why are fans still into this shitty song? ffs he's a heel people, you're supposed to boo him...."


"Why are fans still into this shitty song? ffs he's a heel people, you're supposed to boo him...." - Santana


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That fireball was one of the lamest things ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> But every match is a banger they say


Matches are great but the builds between them have been trash... feuding with Cole has regressed his aura.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Satnam Singh should go over Wardlow.
> 
> And Hangman.
> 
> ...


You must be a very good gambler mate !

I think the Giant Silva's MMA record speaks for you


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LMAO Santana dives onto Jericho and the 4 clowns watch as he continues to punch him in the face. That's logic.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That Satnam Singh guy looks like Dumbo 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The Wizard?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

French Connection said:


> You must be a very good gambler mate !
> 
> I think the Giant Silva's MMA record speaks for you


Irony


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It makes sense. The Wizard and the Undisputed Forkers.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

scshaastin said:


> The Wizard?
> View attachment 121771


Why is Jericho randomly a wizard now? 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Anybody else just get a Jesus commercial . Man out here trying to rebrand.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> Irony


Of course mate!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> Matches are great but the builds between them have been trash... feuding with Cole has regressed his aura.


Exactly, his matches aren't the problem, its his promos and overall lack of a presence, he just feels like a midcard wrestler, without an ounce of star power.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Matches are great but the builds between them have been trash... feuding with Cole has regressed his aura.


Yeah Cole feud didn't help. The whole constant in-fighting with the Elite is just old at this point.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is fun because it actually feels like a grudge match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Looks more like Fabio than a wizard 😂


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Is that Jericho Blablabla Society is his own idea !

It is very embarrassing, and I just hope it to stop very soon!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

French Connection said:


> Is that Jericho Blablabla Society is his own idea !
> 
> It is very embarrassing, and I just hope it to stop very soon!


They should of just had Jericho and Hager just be a tag team.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jericho is 51 and can still go. He’s having some great matches


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

What are the odds of a beat down after the pin and why is it 100% gonna happen.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Deonna's AEW debut going to be a main event! She deserves it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho, 2.0 and Garcia have to be the worst group of guys ever assembled for a stable, feels like Jericho is in a group of midcard jobbers. At least Inner Circle all felt like future stars of the company, none of these guys are ever gonna amount to anything in the future.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Jericho, 2.0 and Garcia have to be the worst group of guys ever assembled for a stable, feels like Jericho is in a group of midcard jobbers. At least Inner Circle all felt like future stars of the company, none of these guys are ever gonna amount to anything in the future.


I think that's the point. He surrounds himself with guys who can't outshine him so the attention is always on him. Hence the Jericho Appreciation Society.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Great match bad finish.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jericho is 51 and can still go. He’s having some great matches


Look man, I do love Jericho, but I disagree. 
His new stable sucks, his storyline is getting too long, and at the end I'm sure he will let the spotlight to Kingston again (which is very good I admit). 

But please, keep him outside the screen to refresh his character.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is that one guy in Jericho's group dressed like an accountant?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is such a bleh feud that likely becomes the Stadium Stampede match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Jericho, 2.0 and Garcia have to be the worst group of guys ever assembled for a stable, feels like Jericho is in a group of midcard jobbers. At least Inner Circle all felt like future stars of the company, none of these guys are ever gonna amount to anything in the future.


I honestly think that's the whole point of the group. A bunch of groupies to keep Jericho relevant. Aside from Garcia, none of them got any long term upside.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Kingston, Santana, and Ortiz just gonna stick with 3 people?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Imagine Ivory and Miss Jackie main eventing Raw in 98. This is what the booker of the year is doing tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe is coming for you...,.!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> So Kingston, Santana, and Ortiz just gonna stick with 3 people?


It's getting so long in the waiting it pretty much has to be a reformation of a full LAX or it'll feel weird


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Imagine Ivory and Miss Jackie main eventing Raw in 98. This is what the booker of the year is doing tonight.


Ok kid


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Women main eventing but people will still cry wolf AEW do nothing with the women


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Imagine Ivory and Miss Jackie main eventing Raw in 98. This is what the booker of the year is doing tonight.


Yeah i love Deonna to death, but i don't get why she whos not even in the company, and Mercedes whos never on the show is suddenly main eventing Dynamite.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

So is Deonna gonna lose guaranteed because Tony bough ROH and she is iMpact?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Andrade weren’t a heel he’d be perfect back up for Santana/Ortiz/Kingston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oracle said:


> Women main eventing but people will still cry wolf AEW do nothing with the women


Its not that they're women, its that its two women who are never on the show, one of which isn't even apart of the company. Its just weird.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brian Pillman's college roommate....lol okay


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm guessing The Acclaimed and Gunn Club have been hanging out on Dark? What's the in joke?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Ravens coach looks coked up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Brian Pillman aware its not 1985 anymore?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

scshaastin said:


> So is Deonna gonna lose guaranteed because Tony bough ROH and she is iMpact?











She should win.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Julia needs to ditch these geeks


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That punchline made me laugh way harder than I should have. Great segment for the heel alliance. 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Dang, her eye is really swole now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brian is better a heel. He sucks in this gimmick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Harbaugh take us to another Super Bowl bro


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> If Andrade weren’t a heel he’d be perfect back up for Santana/Ortiz/Kingston


Not gritty enough


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd dead as fuck


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What an awful promo.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pillman Jr is brutal on the mic. Yeesh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Brock Anderson > Pillman Jr?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Julia needs to ditch these geeks


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

What in the unnecessary shit is this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Julia Hart needs to get that eye checked


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's one of Saruman because Count Dooku!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brian- "Maybe if i yell really loud it will seem like i'm good on the mic".


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Julia Hart looks like she just finished listening to My Chemical Romance.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Julia's legs are on point.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LETSS GOOOO


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pillman Jr resorting to screaming promo to get some crowd enthusiasm. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Pillman Jr is brutal on the mic. Yeesh.


Very bland and horrible. I agree.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm still pissed off Malakai ditched his previous entrance theme. It ruled so hard.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Buddy needs to get in on the Satan worship or bounce.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoa! Is that a bear singing? 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

What a great entrance!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Meh i could care less about Varsity Blondes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Destroy those worthless jobbers, House of Black!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Julia in the corner like who's gonna be the man i'm sleeping with tonight?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Julia Blackhart


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Dont tell me they are gonna turn Julia Hart into Alexa Bliss 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring in Sky Blue's hot ass lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Buddy like em barely legal


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Tony is such a downer. She's only 20 years old!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matthews really doesn't fit in House Of Black, Brody and Malakai covered in tattoos, look satanic as fuck, and Matthews is clean cut, no tattoos and just looks like an athlete.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Murphy's like fuck Rey's daughter, I HAVE THIS GIRL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its nce Tony didn’t give the women the death spot for once and gave it to these geeks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That long haired geek waits there forever lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

What a letdown.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That was brutal. In the wrong way.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gotta give Black some credit, man must be a great salesman to get all of them to be apart of his fuckery.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lame. As. Fuck.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Triángulo de la Muerte.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Horrible melodrama.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hart couldn't even turn full heel. This really is the death spot.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm more interested in Julia Hart than Rosa's whole title reign so far.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Three Sasha wannabes 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jade Superstar.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was fucking shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rey Mysterio vs Primo 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jade pretty much wearing nothing...not complaining tho lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Damn Julia

Guess she has to wait until she turns 21 to join house of black


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Matthews really doesn't fit in House Of Black, Brody and Malakai covered in tattoos, look satanic as fuck, and Matthews is clean cut, no tattoos and just looks like an athlete.


It's like when you get forced to hang with your weird family members


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jade


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dante CAWtin better not beat Fenix.

I don't like to moan but I cannot stand him. Everything about him is so bad and any personality or intensity he tries to display feels horribly forced.

He's a gymnast. That's it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Murphy's like fuck Rey's daughter, I HAVE THIS GIRL


He's being fucked by Rhea Ripley now 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Dante CAWtin better not beat Fenix.
> 
> I don't like to moan but I cannot stand him. Everything about him is so bad and any personality or intensity he tries to display feels horribly forced.
> 
> He's a gymnast. That's it.


I mean the same can be said of Fenix honestly. Though I guess he has a mask.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Show her eye


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Picture and Picture is shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

The crowd was so dead while Dante vs. Fenix should be a great fight actually


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pillman Jr. is not ever going to get over as the early 90s white meat babyface. The only hope for him is to channel his dad, go full blown psycho and pull out a 9mm glock on live TV. Otherwise he's doomed to Dark and maybe an eventual release.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I mean the same can be said of Fenix honestly. Though I guess he has a mask.


Not a huge Fenix fan either, but he's still much, much better than Dante.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Pillman Jr. is not ever going to get over as the early 90s white meat babyface. The only hope for him is to channel his dad, go full blown psycho and pull out a 9mm glock on live TV. Otherwise he's doomed to Dark and maybe an eventual release.


Yeah, he's really just not got it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The match that gravity forgot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Julia should have just turned, they’re dragging it out too much.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

These AEW 2 hrs go so fast … 90 minutes already done


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What has this show become… 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Pillman Jr. is not ever going to get over as the early 90s white meat babyface. The only hope for him is to channel his dad, go full blown psycho and pull out a 9mm glock on live TV. Otherwise he's doomed to Dark and maybe an eventual release.


IMO he might be the worst on the roster. Just cosplaying his dad, bland in the ring and can't talk.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Waiting for








to come back.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Dante CAWtin better not beat Fenix.
> 
> I don't like to moan but I cannot stand him. Everything about him is so bad and any personality or intensity he tries to display feels horribly forced.
> 
> He's a gymnast. That's it.


Spot on.

Its getting old seeing these gymnastic flippy wrestlers getting tv time despite having no character, no charisma, no mic skills, but they can flip around so watch the gymnastic routine people.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Julia should have just turned, they’re dragging it out too much.


Is the chair too much for her to weild maybe?


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Pillman Jr. is not ever going to get over as the early 90s white meat babyface. The only hope for him is to channel his dad, go full blown psycho and pull out a 9mm glock on live TV. Otherwise he's doomed to Dark and maybe an eventual release.


I don't want to blame him so much. 
His gimmick doesn't help, and he is not very visible here actually. 

I think he needs to be lucky to have a veteran to back him a little bit to refresh his character. 
But I think you're right at the end, if he overshadows his father will be the best. 
But before, can you give him a fresh haircut ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i love Deonna to death, but i don't get why she whos not even in the company, and Mercedes whos never on the show is suddenly main eventing Dynamite.


You don’t gain new fans with this garbage. You only lose some.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dante should be considered for a fan friendly masked gimmick. Like an American Hayabusa. His style entertains the crowd, add a flashy mask and entrance and he could make money.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match needs more flips. 😤😤😤


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> What has this show become… 😂


You expected a huge change since you "stopped watching" 2 weeks ago?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Picture and Picture is shit


Yeah i honestly don't see the point in it, I've never sat and watched picture in picture once, if i wanna watcha match i don't wanna watch it in a tiny box muted while a commercial plays.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Pillman Jr. is not ever going to get over as the early 90s white meat babyface. The only hope for him is to channel his dad, go full blown psycho and pull out a 9mm glock on live TV. Otherwise he's doomed to Dark and maybe an eventual release.


He can borrow Arn’s Glock


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sorry but this just looks like two gymnasts putting on a gymnastics routine, each guy waits for the other to do their set up so they can catch them.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boring! But at least Dante Martin is getting buried 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Is the chair too much for her to weild maybe?


Can’t say, but tonight was the night to do it, crowd was hot


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome match as I knew it’d be.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They both backflipped off the top rope and people reacting like this is Ibushi/Ospreay. SMFH 😒


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Great match!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait..........................


Jeff vs Darby on free tv?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm desensitized to many spotty matches but always say if you're going to do one, do it well. And that was hella fun and impossible to turn away from.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

IT’S STING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was personally a little disappointed by Fenix vs Dante but the fans were into it, so whatever.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Cesaro being the Joker?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I was personally a little disappointed by Fenix vs Dante but the fans were into it, so whatever.


It was just to fill the card unfortunately. 
But I think it is time to give more credit to Dante.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prediction: The Joker is Claudio Castagnoli.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Not a huge Fenix fan either, but he's still much, much better than Dante.


I really hate Fenix, but I guess you really not wrong. Martin would be unseasoned Fenix


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rosa's entire title reign has been her coming onto the stage for a 30 second promo. 

Just love how shes never even allowed to go all the way to the ring, they just allow her to come out to the stage and thats it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Serena gonna jump Thunder Rosa in 3... 2...


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. These promos tonight are straight up sad.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Enter Athena?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

She's not a bad promo, she just needs something interesting to talk about.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Cesaro being the Joker?


Plot twist


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

This promo sounds so much like a South Park parody!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tony really needs to know how to book babyface champions. Rosa, Express, and Page are all non-entities on this show. Is Nyla big ass gonna come out and whoop her again?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Plot twist


bah GAWD, its JOKER STING Tony!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the fuck comes onto the stage to cut a promo to call someone out? Is Rosa just not allowed to cut a promo inside the ring?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Serena looks tired 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is so bad 😂😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Serena is the female Bret of AEW?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Serena looks about 50.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Serena looks tired 😂


Black eye?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Serena has needed to take the womens title like yesterday.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Serena deeb looks like she’s in her 40s


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Best wrestler in the world🤪"


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Phenomenal dialogue and fantastic acting.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Serena looks sickly. She looks legitimately physically ill.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Serena Deeb  let's get this over with. Deeb is a bleh veteran that folk over hype her wrestling to cover for her being a bleh veteran with no upside. She's Nattie.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whoever did Serena's makeup needs to be fired. She looks awful.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Serena Deeb is good. Good in the ring, good on the mic, takes her craft seriously.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

One of the worst promos ever


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Serena looks sickly. She looks legitimately physically ill.


Almost Becky-ish lol


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I love Deeb honestly !


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Did they do Serenas makeup with there eyes closed?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tony needs to invest in promo class for a lot of this roster. Jeez louise.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Holy smokes this is HORRIFIC

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like that they're using a different way to set up a women's title match other than a bullshit attack from behind. That was more effective because the women spoke to each other and revealed their motivations, even if the promos weren't perfect.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They’ll have a good match, not bad for an undercard match on a PPV


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

This is criminal. Deonna & Martinez got more time on an Impact Show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb will be a freaking banger at Double or Nothing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Jeff vs Darby on Free TV? What the actual fuck? Seriously


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Whoever did Serena's makeup needs to be fired. She looks awful.


Live video before she came out:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Whoever did Serena's makeup needs to be fired. She looks awful.


Like they poked her in the eye with that black pencil.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I wonder who has bigger arms, Punk or Silver? Silver is like 5'3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mercedes vs who?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Silver without the Dark Order and with his own tee. Are they finally gonna start to separate them?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match is about to be like 5 minutes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol crickets for Mercedes, and obviously cause shes never on teh fucking show, so why is she main eventing?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt Baker and Jamie Hayter vs two worthless WWE jobbers from WWE's garbage bin! 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Mercedes vs who?


La Virtuosa.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Man what a shitty way to end the show

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is AEW is main eventing their Dyamite show with "another promotions" champion?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Maybe Joker in Owen Hart tournament is Davey Boy Smith Jr


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This has not been a good show tonight Wardlow stuff the only highlight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And.................................................


this is where the ratings died.

I'm all for this match but for fucks sake, not in a main event. Tha fuck?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Tony needs to invest in promo class for a lot of this roster. Jeez louise.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Serena looks sickly. She looks legitimately physically ill.


Yeah i don't know whats going on physically with her, in WWE she looked curvy, huge tits









then i saw her in AEW and looks like she became anorexic


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sasha Banks vs Sonya Deville 😂


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

And the crowd goes mild


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mercedes vs Purroza two journeymen wrestlers. 😪


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I honestly can’t believe this shit is closing Dynamite.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What is this main event?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony must have run out of cocaine. The show's been weak as shit. And this as a main event is more proof. Overall what a dud and way to kill off your show.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


skinny, drawn in face, looks a mess pretty much confirms she's on the junk.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Deonna Purazzo is 4'11 ??


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Crowd is dead as fuck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i don't know whats going on physically with her, in WWE she looked curvy, huge tits
> View attachment 121776
> 
> 
> then i saw her in AEW and looks like she became anorexic


To be fair I think she had breast cancer.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Deonna entrance is awesome


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i don't know whats going on physically with her, in WWE she looked curvy, huge tits
> View attachment 121776
> 
> 
> then i saw her in AEW and looks like she became anorexic


Well, she lost weight clearly. When you lose weight, you lose tits.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> What is this main event?


Its Sasha Banks vs Sonya Deville! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is this shit main eventing? And we wonder why ratings are never growing. Holy fuck. How hard is it to book with all the fucking talent Tony?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd is completely silent. I can understand why. 😂


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Deonna fine af 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Deonna is kinda built like a fridge...a fridge I wouldn't mind raiding.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Imagine if a Raw in 2003 closed with Rodney Mack vs Tommy Dreamer? This is that, but a lot worse.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Should have had Wardlow and Morrissey main event.

With how that all went down and how over it was that would have been a hot ending. This is not, unfortunately.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What is with the golf commentary? 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro still standing on the sideline and this crap is your main event 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

the_hound said:


> skinny, drawn in face, looks a mess pretty much confirms she's on the junk.


Punk needs to get her clean, ONE MORE TIME!!!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What is with the golf commentary? 😂


Because there’s nothing exciting about this


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Adapting said:


> Well, she lost weight clearly. When you lose weight, you lose tits.


She also got her implants removed. Edit: wasn't because of breast cancer.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 121775


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What is with the golf commentary? 😂


It's to blend in with the crickets.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The crowd is just dead 😂


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Please bring back Amazing Kong


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i don't know whats going on physically with her, in WWE she looked curvy, huge tits
> View attachment 121776
> 
> 
> then i saw her in AEW and looks like she became anorexic


I'm sure she had implants and got them removed

I think they should have had Deonna interact with Britt or even have Britt in Deonna's corner to get the crowd more invested in this match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its not that i have an issue with either woman, but this has no business main eventing Dynamite, when neither woman is ever on the show and one of them doesn't even work there and its for a title thats not even apart of the company.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

You could literally hear a pin drop


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

La virtuosa really need to go to gym !
She looks like some cheeks i can seen on my next door shitty pub


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The crowd is just dead 😂


Unless they have a master plan to end this, this has been a horrific way to end the evening.

This is "Elevation" or "Dark" stuff.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should of had Kris Statlander on to promote the game instead of these boring jobbers!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's quite amusing and amazing how Raw has become the best show, while Dynamite has been sinking in quality


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan objectively has no idea what he's doing. Must be nice to be the son of a multi billionaire


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Every single fan should be shitting on this being the main event. So many great talents under contract and booker of the year decides that this is closing Dynamite. Just sad.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Unless they have a master plan to end this, this has been a horrific way to end the evening.
> 
> This is "Elevation" or "Dark" stuff.


Have Statlander come out and shoot force lightning at them!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> It's quite amusing and amazing how Raw has become the best show, while Dynamite has been sinking in quality


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Purazzo is a few cheeseburgers away from being built like Nyla Rose


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

4 minutes left. We’ll survive.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Tony Khan objectively has no idea what he's doing. Must be nice to be the son of a multi billionaire


There's no arguing this. There is ton of fucking talent but you go with these two to end the show? Tony must have fallen asleep from lack of coke.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol literally anything else should've main evented over this, Hangman's promo, Wardlow's match, Jeff vs Fish, anything else would've made more sense.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Off the hair" 😂


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ladies and gentlemen this is booker t buff bagwell bad.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FITE stream died.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its so quiet you can hear the ref talking to them 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is so sad 😂😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For fucks sake, i cant believe im saying this but i'll take OC over this shit.

Wish AEW fans had more balls to chant boring lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Martinez should be in the BCC she definitely looks like a fighter


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Off her hair" 😂


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Purazzo is a few cheeseburgers away from being built like Nyla Rose


Too much gabbagool and canollis


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The dick waving over who gives women's matches more main events and minutes needs to end. This would've come across better starting hour number two. Then again, none of the men's matches really screamed main event either this week. They're working hard and it's decent, but has no aura of a main event.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> For fucks sake, i cant believe im saying this but i'll take OC over this shit.
> 
> Wish AEW fans had more balls to chant boring lol


they'd be scared just in case JD doxes them


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Vince was seeing this shit, he would have ended it long ago, and cut the signal.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

On one hand it a unifying title match...on the other it's two women that haven't been highly featured on Dynamite. If anything this should have just opened the show to get it out of the way lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> For fucks sake, i cant believe im saying this but i'll take OC over this shit.
> 
> Wish AEW fans had more balls to chant boring lol


Think they're too respectful. Martinez is a vet and Deonna has been building a name for herself.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> The dick waving over who gives women's matches more main events and minutes needs to end. This would've come across better starting hour number two. Then again, none of the men's matches really screamed main event either this week.


True. But lets be honest. This main event was a very wrong choice.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I miss the WWE divas era when the women got like 90 seconds. People power Laurinaitis was based


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This would be like Dana Brooke vs Tamina main eventing Raw.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Think they're too respectful. Martinez is a vet and Deonna has been building a name for herself.


This is so bad, i'll take the Dork Order over this.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is like watching Raw. I hate women wrestling


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I like both women, but this is ridiculous that this is main eventing Dynamite.

Tony Khan needs to step his shit up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The dick waving over who gives women's matches more main events and minutes needs to end. This would've come across better starting hour number two. Then again, none of the men's matches really screamed main event either this week. They're working hard and it's decent, but has no aura of a main event.


@Boldgerg was spot on with suggestion the Wardlow stuff main eventing. That's good cliffhanger shit to end on.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> For fucks sake, i cant believe im saying this but i'll take OC over this shit.
> 
> Wish AEW fans had more balls to chant boring lol


Have them chant "we want Bayley" at them! 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> If Vince was seeing this shit, he would have ended it long ago, and cut the signal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> This would be like Dana Brooke vs Tamina main eventing Raw.


This. Exactly This! But that match would be more entertaining! LMFAO

Not only did AEW end with a fucking boring terrible match but with another company's promotion LOL


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you notice the cameraman wearing a hood ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Awful.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Why is AEW is main eventing their Dyamite show with "another promotions" champion?


Because they now own ROH


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Martinez wins.... who gives a shit? Lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

IMpact fucked again lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tony higher than fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally. Wow, just wow what a dull, fucking quiet boring ass match. Holy shit. GOOD JOB AEW, killed the crowd and audience watching at home.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jim Ross half a sleep saying good night. This show is not going in the right direction and you don’t have to be a hater to see this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> True. But lets be honest. This main event was a very wrong choice.


Don't disagree. Shrewd move from Tony though. 

He can say he's respecting women by giving them a good spot. 

Makes it looks like women will get done better in ROH

But also gives the likely least watched quarter something expendable


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall 3/10 show. Very fucking bad and horrible. Not shocked if they fall into the 800k.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Tony higher than fuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Wrong woman won, the reason was pretty clear however.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't believe TK signed off and said ok lets do it to this as the main event.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This was single handedly the worst main event match AEW has ever done. What was Tony snorting tonight....


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

NXT 2.0 was better this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Don't disagree. Shrewd move from Tony though.
> 
> He can say he's respecting women by giving them a good spot.
> 
> ...


The women though are the wrong ones. LOL

Put Jade, Britt, Riho....not those two lol


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Awful.


I hate to say it, but I agree.

Why is this the main event? With all talent in the world at their disposal and a pay per view right around the corner, this is the way they want to end the show?

Brutal decision. Very disappointing.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> This was single handedly the worst main event matches AEW has ever done. What was Tony snorting tonight....


Dark Order Dustin level stuff


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> This was single handedly the worst main event matches AEW has ever done. What was Tony snorting tonight....


They probably gave him a bag of baking soda on accident instead of coke and he left the show unattended.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nobody hates Impact Wrestling more than Impact Wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Dark Order Dustin level stuff


I will literally take OC, Dork Order, Jelly Nutella EVEN fucking Marko Stunt or Sonny Kiss over this shit i just saw tonight. That is how bad it was.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

looking forward to the TK meltdown soon


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> Wrong woman won, the reason was pretty clear however.


Deonna should not of lost to that boring jobber.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny how AEW uses Impact talent as enhancement talent, brought in 2 of their top stars to job them out in quick anticlimactic fashion, theres no way a bigger promotion would agree to that Impact is just so small and ecstatic to get any kind of exposure so they don't care how they use their talent..


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rise of Sywalker is on rn and even that is better that main event 🤢


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This being the main event will reflect on the ratings. Why is the show format almost always the same? This was a weak episode excepting Wardlow and Fenix vs Dante.

The build for DoN is being poor.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> The dick waving over who gives women's matches more main events and minutes needs to end. This would've come across better starting hour number two. Then again, none of the men's matches really screamed main event either this week. They're working hard and it's decent, but has no aura of a main event.


This does need to be spoken about more. The "look how PC we are!" driven push for women's wrestling is coming at the detriment of the product, at times. Not just in AEW.

The ROH title - the third most important women's title - and those two are not main event worthy. I'll defend AEW far more often than not, but that was an awful, bizarre way to end the show.

Britt is the only woman talented enough on the show to warrant a main event spot. It's that simple.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Rise of Sywalker is on rn and even that is better that main event 🤢


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The last 20 minutes felt like pandering. Horrible women's promo, heatless women's match no one cared about. Hopefully they got it out of the way at least.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

the main


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> This was single handedly the worst main event match AEW has ever done. What was Tony snorting tonight....


Throw away episode due to the NBA competition I guess?

Wardlow vs Morrissey should have been the main event.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Is it so hard to create good television? Like I don’t know, Wardlow chasing MJF backstage to close the show? Eddie arriving at the arena and fighting Jericho in the parking lot when he was about to leave in his limo? This is just me throwing ramdom ideas out there but god damn this show has absolutely zero creativity and on top of that a god damn ROH women match to main event Dynamite? This just awful television.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I at least expected the match to be good seeing as who was in it and it was main eventing, but it wasn't even a good match, it was slow, nothing memorable, crowd was dead and it ended with a whimper in like 8 minutes.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 121777


And the sequels are definitely the worst of all Star Wars!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A sharp demo drop in Q8 would be best for business so that Tony is panicked into sticking the women back into their comfy 9.30 spot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its funny how AEW uses Impact talent as enhancement talent, brought in 2 of their top stars to job them out in quick anticlimactic fashion, theres no way a bigger promotion would agree to that Impact is just so small and ecstatic to get any kind of exposure so they don't care how they use their talent..


Impact is a whore with no self respect lol. Tony is brutal as fuck on em lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Throw away episode due to the NBA competition I guess?
> 
> Wardlow vs Morrissey should have been the main event.



Agreed. Wardlow fighting off all that security was a much better way to end the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> the main


There's Matt Jackson 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> And the sequels are definitely the worst of all Star Wars!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Is it so hard to create good television? Like I don’t know, Wardlow chasing MJF backstage to close the show? Eddie arriving at the arena and fighting Jericho in the parking lot when he was about to leave in his limo? This is just me throwing ramdom ideas out there but god damn this show has absolutely zero creativity and on top of that a god damn ROH women match to main event Dynamite? This just awful television.


Thats what happens when a goofy nerdy mark with billions runs a company, he books it according to how he would in his basement fantasy booking indy shows, in his mind an ROH womens title match main eventing is amazing and something he'd really enjoy watching in his basement.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> And the sequels are definitely the worst of all Star Wars!


Mark Hamill's reaction to the script, accidently gets left in the movie.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

You AEW fans can say what you watch but this main event was the definitive proof that booker of the year has absolutely no idea what he’s doing when it comes to booking a show.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

With so many experienced people on AEW backstage (Regal, Pat Buck, Mark Henry, Paul Wight, even Punk or Bryan), I expect more from AEW than this last 20 minutes.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Stop aring Roh title matches on Dynamite


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Mark Hamill's reaction to the script, accidently gets left in the movie.


Mark Hamill hated the sequels! They definitely screwed up how they wrote Luke Skywalker in those movies.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cosmo77 said:


> Stop aring Roh title matches on Dynamite


The ROH stuff is a flop!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Mark Hamill hated the sequels! They definitely screwed up how they wrote Luke Skywalker in those movies.


Mandalorian was the Luke we wanted


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The ROH stuff is a flop!


Exactly, Tony bought a dead company no one cared about and thinks he's gonna revitalize it and make it huge, and no one gives a fuck about it. Its a fucking indy company with no stars, and nothing going on in it worth watching.

And the fucking dork made some huge announcement out of it acting all excited as if he just bought WWE "Omg guys this is huge".


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> You AEW fans can say what you watch but this main event was the definitive proof that booker of the year has absolutely no idea what he’s doing when it comes to booking a show.


It’s certainly not the first time a Booker made a shitty decision. Learn from it and hopefully be better next time.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> With so many experienced people on AEW backstage (Regal, Pat Buck, Mark Henry, Paul Wight, even Punk or Bryan), I expect more from AEW than this last 20 minutes.



None of them have any input thats listened too lol. All these guys do what they want out there.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fish/Hardy was as slow as I thought it would be, given Jeff and his sluggishness at this stage of his career. Even then he was still the right choice as far as the winner. The Owens Cup brackets are looking pretty strong and we should get some good stuff there with Jeff and Darby kicking it off next week.

Loved the BCC stuff and obviously Regal's video package, which I thought was legendary stuff for a wrestling show. The way they brutalize their opponents to end the match is fantastic. I wonder what they do going into DONIII.

Wardlow was obviously the best part of the night. The guy is gonna be a mega-star. The hoss match with Cass was very enjoyable and I loved everything that went down afterwards. Crowd was at their hottest here.

The Hangman Page promo was dope. He's somewhat playing the heel here against CM Punk, which should make for an interesting dynamic going forward. ThE main event at DON is worth the price of admission alone and I'm sure Punk will bring the best out of Hangman in these next 3 weeks before the PPV.

Jericho/Santana had a decent match, the ending was pretty run of the mill stuff though. The JAS has been okay thus far, but I can't say that I'm really interested in them continuing to be a unit after their done with Kingston/Santana/Ortiz.

Julia Hart should have turned tonight. The crowd was hot for the entire segment and were at their 2nd rowdiest point of the night. I do like that the HOB is no longer directionless being embroiled in 2 feuds though.

Fenix and Dante was cool, but I thought there was another level they could have reached. They certainly would have had a better match on PPV. The mid-rope Spanish fly was beautiful. Right choice in Fenix winning obviously.

The Thunder Rosa/Serena Deeb segment was solid and the crowd was into it.

Main event was a bore. It definitely shouldn't have gone on last. Purazzo is not that great in-ring but it was nice seeing her on Dynamite getting a big spot. Tapping out so quickly made her look pretty weak though.

Tonight's show was decent but nothing special.

*Overall: 5.5/10*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, Tony bought a dead company no one cared about and thinks he's gonna revitalize it and make it huge, and no one gives a fuck about it. Its a fucking indy company with no stars, and nothing going on in it worth watching.


Yep. This ROH garbage should have been on Dark since day one. Main eventing Dynamite should be something you earned. Not given. I wonder what a guy like MJF is thinking looking at this tonight. I wouldn’t be happy seeing this crap if I was a top talent.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> With so many experienced people on AEW backstage (Regal, Pat Buck, Mark Henry, Paul Wight, even Punk or Bryan), I expect more from AEW than this last 20 minutes.


just the last 20? The entire show was a mess except for the Wardlow segment.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, Tony bought a dead company no one cared about and thinks he's gonna revitalize it and make it huge, and no one gives a fuck about it. Its a fucking indy company with no stars, and nothing going on in it worth watching.
> 
> And the fucking dork made some huge announcement out of it acting all excited as if he just bought WWE.


If Tony Khan wants to use ROH, he should at least bury it or something like how Vince did WCW and ECW!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> If Tony Khan wants to use ROH, he should at least bury it or something like how Vince did WCW and ECW!


He should've just bought the video library, thats the only thing of value from ROH, makes no sense to buy the whole company that had no talent under contract and try and build it up the same time as you're trying to build your own company you just started a few years ago.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Awful ending to a great show


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

TK needs to understand the large majority of the overall viewership doesn't know or care about ROH and NJPW. There is nothing he can say or do to change this. You need to keep these random heatless matches for the online shows. You have a beyond bloated roster as it is so let's stop adding more talent to it from other promotions. Don't put them on Dynamite at the very least. I want to see the guys and gals that have been on my screen for the last 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> None of them have any input thats listened too lol. All these guys do what they want out there.


It sure seems that way. I keep wondering if at some point these guys will ever realize they don’t have to go through their entire repertoire of moves in every match.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

> >Fish vs Hardy


It was just eh and Jeff is definitely paying for all the years of wild bumps. He was not moving well here.



> >Blackpool Combat Club vs Butcher, Blade and Angelico


I thought it was fine but the BCC fighting lower card guys isn't really helping out anyone and it's time they face real competition.



> >Wardlow vs William Morrissey


Never been a fan of guys losing on their debut/first big match and I'm not a fan of hosses losing unless it is really necessary, but this is AEW and AEW is where the big boys lay. It was a decent match.



> >Jericho vs Santana


There was a little too much shenanigans near the end but Santana didn't look out of place at all against Jericho. I didn't quite the get the camera grabbing spot though.



> >Gunn Club/Acclaimed segment


I thought it was a fun segment



> >House of Black/Varsity Blonds segment


Griff and Brian have suffered the consequences of AEW hiring so many people. They have only had 3 matches on Dynamite this year and are almost old news at this point. It's never good to be an up and comer on a bloated roster. 



> >Rey Fenix vs Dante Martin


I hated this. They did some wild moves, but they didn't sell any of them and the moves meant nothing. Rey taking a canadian destroyer on his head during a commercial break was real stupid.



> >Thunder Rosa/Serena Deeb segment


This was the problem with making Rosa champ. She's just not good enough on the mic to put over matches like this.



> >Deonna Purrazzo vs Mercedes Martinez


This was a giant mistake. The baked chat lost 70 viewers during this and I will be shocked if this didn't do the worst rating of the night. There wasn't a lot of build to this and this was Deonna's debut. In typical AEW fashion, she lost in her debut. Deonna put on a bunch of weight since last year and the crowd was not into this at all. I don't know what Tony was thinking here except for being pressured to put this in the main.

I don''t expect this show to do good ratings at all.

Overall thoughts: I didn't like the last part of this but and I didn't like two people losing in their debuts, but the rest of it was passable enough.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cosmo77 said:


> Stop aring Roh title matches on Dynamite


This. What a mess. They have a ppv coming up, and they end a show with a boring match featuring champs from a very low exposure practically unknown company in ROH.. to a national audience. Noob move by Khan.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh my god poor Deonna and Mercedes. A girl never seen before and one who lost most of her TV matches in her short time with the company. Impossible situation.

I'd have had Darby/Jeff confrontation to end the show and hype the fans for the dream match.

I hope Morissey comes over, he's been good from what I've seen of him in Impact. Good babyface potential.

Loved the promo by Page. Punk needs to make him tap, piss in his mouth and take away his belt soon.

Get to the fucking point BCC.

We might be getting Bucks/Hardys at Double or Nothing it seems.

Oh FFS, they're beating Jungle Boy again in single's action after the KOR loss aren't they? I guess it's fine for Ricky to get the W. But Jungle Boy needs to snap at Christian's remarks and beat the shit out of him soon.

Serena saved the Rosa trainwreck on the mic. Hope she gets the belt at DoN.

How many times is Jericho's group gona beat down Eddie and PnP? BOring as fuck at this point.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

What the fuck was that cringe dull main event doing on mainstream TV.??

Is AEW trying to turn everyone off? They are doing a great job. Shit show 2/10.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I mean we all know for a fact they pay attention to Cornette it's not even worth downplaying at this point.


To the extent they literally book one of their biggest uprising stars according to his shitty podcast?

I doubt it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> actually yes. Tony Khan did take production advice from a random fan on twitter.


If it makes sense, it makes sense.

I don't believe Tony sits through 2 hour long podcasts and takes advice from Jim Cornette in 2022, I don't.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

redban said:


> Acting like a heel … he’s losing to Punk, isn’t he


He should.

They took away his badass cowboy, drinker persona and turned him into a bland dork.

He's a great wrestler so it hasn't been abysmal but it's definitely been a flop reign.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> To the extent they literally book one of their biggest uprising stars according to his shitty podcast?
> 
> I doubt it.


Cornette is an overbearing asshole, but the man has solid points at times in between the shit talk. Not taking a solid point he has because he's an asshole would be counter productive.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I got no problem with them airing a ROH match here and there. I greatly prefer those guys to more undespuked elite and 2.0 and Garcia. Unfortunately we got our fill of them anyway. ROH aside, these shows are getting filled more and more with people I’m sick of watching. I’ve been under the impression that TK was more or less coasting through the pandemic, and expected the floodgates of cool stuff to open as things started returning back to ‘normal’. I’m not seeing any of that. All I’m seeing is a lot of annoying shit from ‘stars’ who have no business being on TV. Then they go and open up a show with the head geek in charge Adam Cole and his band if twatwaffles, and that just put me off the rest of the night. Ima shut up now cos all I’m gonna do is bitch.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Can’t say, but tonight was the night to do it, crowd was hot


Maybe this is a possible explanation: Jesse apparently has sources, on tonight's review with JD, he said Julia is not signed full time, but she will be soon. Waiting until she is All Elite?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> just the last 20? The entire show was a mess except for the Wardlow segment.


Aren’t you the guy who said you were done watching AEW?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that if ROH doesn't have TV soon, they should retire the ROH titles.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

i dont care to read through 33 pages
did someone...anyone...attempt to defend the placement of that "main event"?
i really need a good laugh, so i hope so


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Loved today’s show except for the main event. I kinda knew it was going to be a dud because the two women are not (in my view) main event worthy. I know lots of people like seeing women main eventing, but a lot of times it just doesn’t work.

Wow, Wardlow was on fire today!

And I’m glad Julia didn’t turn. Hopefully she winds up back with the Blonds.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I see a lot of fussing and whining but it's not like you are forced to watch it.

Was the main event a great match? Nah. It was very slow at the beginning and picked up toward the end until Mercedes took forever to put in the dragon sleeper. Both women have had better matches.

Still, id rather watch an episode of Dynamite like that one than RAWs overly polished and stale product any day.

Was cool to see Deonna and W. Morrissey on Dynamite. That whole "We want Enzo" chant to me was nonsense. I loved that Morrissey basically told them to F off. The dudes trying to distance himself from Enzo during his second chance in wrestling. Just stop with the Enzo thing. By the way, neither of these two "jobbed out". The matches were too competitive to label it that.

Loved the Fenix vs. Dante match. That match was probably a better choice to main event than the ROH Women's match.

Hangman Page was solid on the mic. I guess that it can be said that Hangman is going to be RUTHLESS against CM Punk.

Wardlow is awesome.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

These women.... Tony giving them chancee and they fail to deliver awful promo by Rosa and sorry ass main event... fuck it I miss the japanese woman that can't even talk english, bring back Riho and that school girl singer freak.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Mercedes tapped out Deonna? That’s some Grade A bullcrap…


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did they even mention Sky winning the belt at all? Lol.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

How do you have a main event with two unknown women for a belt that does not even belong in the company. holy cow what fucking drugs is this dude smoking. What a DUD.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Finally got around to watching and that show was pretty rough, only good part was Wardlow, everything else was "meh..." That second hour really took a nosedive.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Cosmo77 said:


> Stop aring Roh title matches on Dynamite


Stop airing ROH period


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

the_hound said:


> looking forward to the TK meltdown soon


it's bots


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> These women.... Tony giving them chancee and they fail to deliver awful promo by Rosa and sorry ass main event... fuck it I miss the japanese woman that can't even talk english, bring back Riho and that school girl singer freak.


They don’t need any women on the show period. The last 20 minutes felt like I was watching WWE.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Fish and Hardy sucked as expected. Bucks vs the can hardly move boys has me flaccid cause it won't live up to the bout in 2017

Your weekly BCC squash was eh. Do something of interest yeah?

Thank fuck for wardlow. That entire 20 minutes was sweet.

Pissed off hangman is the best version. Loved the shot at Brett hart.

Jericho Santana was fine for a TV match but then we get the same old shit. 

The acclaimed asses are a thing. Fuck you Tony for ruining an act I enjoy.

Varsity house of black segment existed. I just don't care.

Fenix vs Dante was a lot of fun and given tonight's show it was sorely needed.

Rosa Serena segment existed.

The main event existed.

4 out of 10. The bad outweighed the good tonight


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Deonna lost to that jobber?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Deonna lost to that jobber?


Deona is not signed to roh full time that's why.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Deona is not signed to roh full time that's why.


If you’re going to have her lose, at least make it because of a fluke roll up or interference, and don’t have her tap out clean to a directionless no-mark like Martinez.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> If you’re going to have her lose, at least make it because of a fluke roll up or interference, and don’t have her tap out clean to a directionless no-mark like Martinez.


Not arguing the destination or execution


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

m


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Man, Serena and Rosa are the two worst women on the mic in the company, it was like watching them have a competitive paint drying contest. Double or Nothing is a big deal right? AEW's version of Wrestlemania no? This is the best thing they can give us? Both girls have zero charisma, both girls cannot cut a promo, Rosa sucks in the ring but at least Serena is great in the ring. Since they're going this direction, let Serena win and give her a 2 or 3 month title reign to give the AEW title some value again and then have her drop the belt to put over someone (Jamie Hayter/Kris Statlander) or drop it to someone just as good (Toni Storm).

Julia Hart and the House of Black stuff is kind've interesting, curious to see where this goes.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy fuck, what an absolute disaster of an ending to Dynamite. Rosa vs Serena promo into Martinez vs Purrazzo? That's your last 20 minutes on a show that featured Adam Cole, Jeff Hardy, Bryan Danielson, Jon Moxley, the Young Bucks, Wardlow, MJF, Chris Jericho, Hangman, House of Black and Death Triangle to some extent? Really? Nobody gives a fuck about the ROH women's title, nor do people care about the two shittiest female mic workers having a promo (or even a match for Deeb). What's the thought process here?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Meh

first 4/10 Dynamite I can recall

Rampage looks like the much better show this week

Main Event - boring
HOB - dumb
Varsity Blondes - lumps of sand (well, not Griff, but the other dude for sure)
Jericho - outstayed his welcome
BCC - needs a feud now
Fish v Hardy - If ‘bleh’ met ‘meh’ in the street and shook hands
Big Ass - meh x 7 foot

Only highlight was the many small promos and Dante v Fenix

rest was skippable

roll on Rampage and Thank God next week the Owen tournament starts - heavy wrestling action


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Tony Khan took the women's division criticism too seriously this week it seems. 

Weakest ending to the Dynamite.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I enjoyed the 1st half of the show. I really didn't care about Jeff vs. Fish going into it, but they had a decent match. Plus it's Jeff so it got a reaction. The BCC 6 Man Tags don't get old for me. They're making Wardlow look awesome. And seeing some edge from Hangman was great and that Bret Hart line was so point, lol.

Everything after that? Eh. Jericho vs. Satana was fine but take Eddie out of this equation and it's really not that interesting. This House of Black / Julia Hart story has dragged for months and apparently will drag even longer. The Rosa / Deeb promo wasn't great from an execution level but I like that they had that kind of promo to set up their match.

And then the main event. It was fine from a technical level but the crowd didn't care. And why would they? Mercedes is barely on TV and when she is she's usually losing. And this is Deonna' debut. It's not enough to just put them in the main event. You have to condition fans to think they're a big enough deal to put them in the main event, and they didn't do that.

Edit: Oh and Fenix vs. Dante was fun too, even as nonsensical as it was at times.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Prosper THIS is why Thunder Rosa doesn't get long talking segments like Britt. There's levels to this shit and she's nowhere near it. Tony Khan did her a favor by editing her promos.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522080387337318402*


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Fish vs Hardy: I didn't care. Jeff should quit soon.
Another trios match... Atleast Angelico was back on tv. He is awesome.
So the first Impact star lost in a couple of minutes. I kinda like the Wardlow push, but this match should have gone longer.
Stop it with the same promo every week between Ruby/Storm vs Baker/Hayter.
The Jericho match was pretty good. I still don't care about the feud.
The House of Black beat the crap out of the jobbers. Good.
Serena vs Thunder Rosa should be a good match.
I already saw that Martinez won, so I skipped most of the match. Deonna should have won.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Prosper THIS is why Thunder Rosa doesn't get long talking segments like Britt. There's levels to this shit and she's nowhere near it. Tony Khan did her a favor by editing her promos.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522080387337318402*


agree with me the women should not have main evented

admit that shit


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AEW has something really special on their hands with Wardlow. Loved how they went full Goldberg with that entrance with the security last night.

But as I feared, it looks like they're about to pull the trigger on the match too soon. It should not happen until after MJF is champion. We should be clamoring for Wardlow to finally get his hands on the little twit and take his title.

Odd promo by Hangman. Once again, the world title feels like an afterthought. Why Tony insists on putting his world champion in the sagging middle of the show, I have no idea, but he needs to stop it.

Hopefully it means Punk is going over to then drop the title to MJF in Chicago. The world title needs a rescue.

And speaking of title rescues, my God, take the title off Thunder Rosa immediately. Cringe as the summer days are long. Serena Deeb isn't a top tier personality either but she's the best they have in-ring and at least has a story going with her "Professor of Professional Wrestling" thing. That's good enough for a transitional reign at least.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> agree with me the women should not have main evented
> 
> admit that shit


*Nope. It was the right decision and it's not my fault that Mercedes shit the bed 😊.*


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I agree that overall, this was a weaker episode of Dynamite. I did enjoy Dante vs Fenix, the six man tag, and also the HoB angle (glad they're finally moving the Julia storyline to some sort of conclusion). The main event was fine, but the crowd clearly wasn't into it that much. I do wonder if current events spurred Tony Khan to focus on the women in the last half hour of the show. Just a theory.

Edit: Oh, also, Wardlow's match and angle following were awesome. Crowd was eating that up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh yeah - Warlow ending bit was mint

loved that


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Nope. It was the right decision and it's not my fault that Mercedes shit the bed 😊.*


It was an absolute shitshow to put two people the crowd don't give a fuck about in the ME. In what way was that the right decision?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Nope. It was the right decision and it's not my fault that Mercedes shit the bed 😊.*


admiiitttt it you beautifull maaaaaannnn!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, Tony bought a dead company no one cared about and thinks he's gonna revitalize it and make it huge, and no one gives a fuck about it. Its a fucking indy company with no stars, and nothing going on in it worth watching.
> 
> And the fucking dork made some huge announcement out of it acting all excited as if he just bought WWE "Omg guys this is huge".


Excuse me, sir, Dalton Castle is a star 

I wish AEW or WWE would sign him.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I wasn’t sticking around to watch that main event under any circumstances. Forget where I turned it off, but it was before the Rosa promo.

The Fish/Hardy match was okay. Hardy looks like age, injury and infirmity have fully caught up with him — he moves terribly. They lessened the Hardy’s star to the point that when the Bucks came out, you could’ve heard a pin drop. No one got up for that face to face, and I certainly didn’t either. They botched the Hardy’s return.

If Morrisey was available, why bring him in for that? I’m not mad at Wardlow getting further over but Morrisey could’ve been one of your guys in the future.

I thought the HOB/Varsity Blondes angle dragged a bit but there was a cool visual when Julia was in the corner with Malakai towering over her menacingly.

Page’s promo was good. But it seems like it’s an aberration — this one was good and that initial baby face promo when he came back was good (which was like 7 months ago. The show was missing Punk for sure. I don’t think Bryan in the BCC is enough airtime and highlight of him as an individual. Also, Joe comes in and he feels like a bit of an afterthought already.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony listened again and this made a big different to the aesthetic I thought.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522010058254524416


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> admiiitttt it you beautifull maaaaaannnn!


*The match was shit and I didn't expect much from it because Mercedes is awful, but Deonna winning here could've lead to big things, like a feud with her best friend Britt. That was AEW's chance to do something of importance with the women away from the main title.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cass, er…I mean Morrissey looked great. It would never happen now (for a multitude of reasons) but if they had brought in Morrissey as a career wrecking monster with Enzo strictly as his shit talking manager I would’ve been well on board.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Bro, Khan is just booking his own Goldberg haha. Wardlow and Cass even did a Nash/Goldberg spot. Meh show overall. Best parts was the Wardlow/Morrissey match and the fucking mood lighting going away. Hangman's promo was good too. He did that stupid melodramatic change in expression after the promo, but fuck that. Keep him like this.

Hard for me to think of a worse Dynamite main event than that one.

I don't have the energy to articulate all my issues with the show and the current direction. To sum it up..... Too many variables. Too much shit going on and not enough focus. ROH peaked 2 decades ago creatively and wasn't ever worth much to begin with.

I've said it before, but I really preferred the 2019-early 2020 shows because of the smaller roster. There was way more focus on everything. Now they have a much better roster, but it's just too much. It was building for a while, but the ROH purchase has really pushed it over the top.

How's Khan going to suddenly make people care about ROH? I'd say 95% of AEW's fanbase knew what it was prior to the purchase and they weren't running to go see it then. Only thing I can think of is give the book to someone else and distinguish it from AEW in some way. Even then....what's the point? All that for "developmental"?

Just my opinion. I don't like to mindlessly complain, but these issues are becoming glaring to me.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Tony listened again and this made a big different to the aesthetic I thought.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522010058254524416


Kudos to TK!! Lighting looked so much better. I noticed it when watching the show and was hoping this is a conscious decision and not due to any technical issues.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The match was shit and I didn't expect much from it because Mercedes is awful, but Deonna winning here could've lead to big things, like a feud with her best friend Britt. That was AEW's chance to do something of importance with the women away from the main title.*


meh, impact would have to come to the party then in a bigger way I think

i mean... IMO sign Deonna and be done with it - but its not like she set the world alight?

would like to see if she can deliver more

MEANWHILE - the real Women's main event *Riho v Yuka* is still coming!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some pics from last night's show, which drew over 4,500 fans.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> meh, impact would have to come to the party then in a bigger way I think
> 
> i mean... IMO sign Deonna and be done with it - but its not like she set the world alight?
> 
> ...


*Riho is a really good wrestler, but she's "bleh" to me in every other department. Tam Nakano is a better version of her. I do not care at all about Yuka.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Riho is a really good wrestler, but she's "bleh" to me in every other department. Tam Nakano is a better version of her. I do not care at all about Yuka.*


fucking hell... its two steps forward one step back with you isn't it? 



Have you ever seen Yuka's demon girl?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522055357228634112

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

GNKenny said:


> Bro, Khan is just booking his own Goldberg haha. Wardlow and Cass even did a Nash/Goldberg spot. Meh show overall. Best parts was the Wardlow/Morrissey match and the fucking mood lighting going away. Hangman's promo was good too. He did that stupid melodramatic change in expression after the promo, but fuck that. Keep him like this.
> 
> Hard for me to think of a worse Dynamite main event than that one.
> 
> ...


Agreed. AEW was at its best in 2019 and early 2020, before the lockdowns, despite its roster being much shorter on talent than it is today. Some of it was novelty but things were a lot more focused.

ROH shouldn't be featured on AEW TV. Period. I get he's trying to audition it for its own time slot, but it's doing a disservice to the main product. And that's just a start of the problems. Aside from MJF/Wardlow and whatever Punk does, everything else feels midcard. Even the BCC has lost steam. They need a real feud fast.

AEW also needs a champion turnover. This is the worst champion lineup in the company's history.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Prosper THIS is why Thunder Rosa doesn't get long talking segments like Britt. There's levels to this shit and she's nowhere near it. Tony Khan did her a favor by editing her promos.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522080387337318402*


It wasn't a 10/10 promo, but I thought both women sounded fine 🤷‍♂️

Like I've said before, you can't just run the whole division with Britt as the only one getting mic time. It won't get better that way. Britt and Jade were terrible at first, especially Jade. Britt was nervous as hell at the beginning but they stuck with it. I don't know if you've been watching AEW since the start, but she didn't walk into the company as she is now on the mic or in ring. Imagine if they had stopped giving Britt mic time at the start after a fumble or two?

Jade is at the point now where all she needs are the baddies without Sterling. At first she couldn't say a single sentence without butchering her lines or sounding awkward. Keep giving new women the same opportunities to get comfortable out there like Britt and Jade are given and it'll get better. I'd say the only women to walk into AEW with solid mic skills were Brandi and Ruby Soho. Everyone else needs/needed practice. Even in WWE you only have Becky and Bliss who can really speak, with Bianca getting better by the week because they give her time to do so.

They need to continue giving Rosa and Deeb live segments leading up to the PPV so that its built up right. They need to keep taking steps forward and things will fall in line.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> It wasn't a 10/10 promo, but I thought both women sounded fine 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Like I've said before, you can't just run the whole division with Britt as the only one getting mic time. It won't get better that way. Britt and Jade were terrible at first, especially Jade. Britt was nervous as hell at the beginning but they stuck with it. I don't know if you've been watching AEW since the start, but she didn't walk into the company as she is now on the mic or in ring. Imagine if they had stopped giving Britt mic time at the start after a fumble or two?
> 
> ...


I think Rosa's delivery was pretty good and maybe she might benefit from a little scripting? Like I know being unscripted is one of the key things about AEW but some talents might benefit from a little guidance. Especially because Rosa's first language is not English, it might help her to sit with Dustin Rhodes or something and write out her thoughts before going live with them


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Cornette is an overbearing asshole, but the man has solid points at times in between the shit talk. Not taking a solid point he has because he's an asshole would be counter productive.


Taking hours out of your week to listen to a Jim Cornette podcast to hear a broken clock to be correct once or twice throughout would be counter productive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fucking hell... its two steps forward one step back with you isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen Yuka's demon girl?


*Put the pipe down if you think Yuka is better than Tam 😂*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Put the pipe down if you think Yuka is better than Tam 😂*


no idea who this Tam fella is, but he's not better than Magical Girl Yuka SakazakiiiiiiiyayayYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAyayayayayayayAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Taking hours out of your week to listen to a Jim Cornette podcast to hear a broken clock to be correct once or twice throughout would be counter productive.


*Being counterproductive is business as usual for Tony Khan. I'm not sure why people still act like Cornette is screaming into a void when we've got dozens of receipts from AEW personnel to prove otherwise. 







*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Taking hours out of your week to listen to a Jim Cornette podcast to hear a broken clock to be correct once or twice throughout would be counter productive.


Counter productive to what? Folk have a lot of down time. Somebody keeping their ears tuned into the critics in their industry isn't that crazy to think of.


The Legit Lioness said:


> *Being counterproductive is business as usual for Tony Khan. I'm not sure why people still act like Cornette is screaming into a void when we've got dozens of receipts from AEW personnel to prove otherwise.
> View attachment 121811
> *


Not only that I maintain it's still hilarious that Cornette has been held these views, it only became an issue when he started directing it at The Elite and OG NXT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@LifeInCattleClass *Tam Nakano is the leader of the most popular group in Stardom, The Cosmic Angels. Please look her up because I cannot allow this slander to continue. *



RapShepard said:


> Counter productive to what? Folk have a lot of down time. Somebody keeping their ears tuned into the critics in their industry isn't that crazy to think of. Not only that I maintain it's still hilarious that Cornette has been held these views, it only became an issue when he started directing it at The Elite and OG NXT.


*We both know he was an IWC God when he used these SAME VIEWS and rhetoric to shit on Russo. Now all of a sudden, he doesn't know what he's talking about and his views are outdated. What changed in the last 3 years? 🤔*


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

The entire Wardlow match and segment was fantastic. They got something special with him. 
I didn't care for the ME, but everything else on the show was good.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Being counterproductive is business as usual for Tony Khan. I'm not sure why people still act like Cornette is screaming into a void when we've got dozens of receipts from AEW personnel to prove otherwise.
> View attachment 121811
> *


He was literally asked his opinion in that article on Cornette being more positive about AEW of late. 

He straight up said it's good to hear his views have swayed. 

The article gives zero indication Khan himself listens to Cornette's podcast....


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Counter productive to what? Folk have a lot of down time. Somebody keeping their ears tuned into the critics in their industry isn't that crazy to think of. Not only that I maintain it's still hilarious that Cornette has been held these views, it only became an issue when he started directing it at The Elite and OG NXT.


Tony runs two wrestling promotions, which he apparently books mostly on his own accord, that includes four weekly shows as of now. He's co-owner of the Jacksonville Jaguars, Fulham FC. 

My assumption would be he has a lot less free time on hand than your regular 9-5 Joe.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I highly doubt Tony Khan is sitting at home or on an AEW tour bus listening to Jim Cornette podcasts. People with such a high level of success don't dwell in negativity. 

If he has the time to listen to anything its probably something that will enhance him or make him better at life and business. That's the content that 99% of entrepreneurs listen to.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> @LifeInCattleClass *Tam Nakano is the leader of the most popular group in Stardom, The Cosmic Angels. Please look her up because I cannot allow this slander to continue.
> 
> 
> We both know he was an IWC God when he used these SAME VIEWS and rhetoric to shit on Russo. Now all of a sudden, he doesn't know what he's talking about and his views are outdated. What changed in the last 3 years? 🤔*


fool, I ain't looking up no Tim Tam

post some gifs or shit!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

For the most part, I thought this was an excellent show. AEW has amazing young talent to build a promotion around. Moving Yuta from Best Friends into BCC has brought out the best in him. Dante Martin is a star in the making. Julia Hart is very green, but she's doing solid work in the role she has. And Wardlow? The way he was presented last night was perfect. Masterclass booking. So yeah, Tony might just have a future in this booking stuff after all. 

But now I have to talk about something else. 

I want to see the women featured, and I'm happy to see them in the main event. As the women's champion, Thunder Rosa needs to be on Dynamite and she needs to be talking. 

But it has to be done correctly.

Problem #1 - A long and awkward conversation
When two people who aren't strong on the mic are building toward a confrontation, putting them out there for a long back-and-forth promo session is a bad idea and it hurts their credibility. Thunder Rosa needs practice talking unscripted; ok, then get her talking on Dark and Elevation. Get her out there on a mic every week on television, but put her in short, backstage talking segments with interviewers and strong talkers who can pick up the ball when she stumbles. Do not send her out on Dynamite to tell a story and then work off Serena Deeb. Deeb is an amazing wrestler. She is a dull talker. This is a feud that would benefit from taped segments. AEW is great at these - see the full version of Regal's BCC clip. 

Problem #2 - Who the hell are these two? (I know who they are, but did the crowd?)
Two great wrestlers in a title match is a solid main event on paper. However, if one is a relative AEW newcomer the audience has limited exposure to and the other comes from a different promotion altogether it won't work. Why would anyone who doesn't follow Impact or ROH be invested in this match? 



One last thing -_ Why does Impact send their talent to AEW shows?_ What do they get out of it? Both Deonna and Morrissey lost, Impact was barely mentioned, and I swear they were talking about Morrissey as if he had done nothing since his Big Cass days and was hoping to impress Tony.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It's not a good look for AEW's womens division to push jobbers that were always buried by the 4hw over their homegrown stars! 

Or to have women, neither of them are homegrown stars, Deonna in her own right she is current Impact star, but its Mercedes a former NXT jobber that is being pushed over Deonna! Hence why that match was so bad, because Deonna had a to sell to make a boring charisma vacuum look good!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I was let down that Julia didn't join HOB on Wednesday, it was pointed out to me though, Long Island was when Malaki misted Julia. Knowing AEW likes doing storylines that come full circle, I am willing to wait. If it doesn't happen on Wednesday, even I will have an issue and feel it's taking too long.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

fish vs hardy - ***
bcc vs afo - **3/4

then I fell asleep and I have no interest in watching the rest


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Malakai Black.... Doesn't feel special anymore. House of Black.... I'm starting to think it was a bad idea. 

Jericho and numbers game and beat downs is stale as fuck now. Try something different maybe. Even announcers were like "yeah this shit again". 

BCC will just beat jobbers for the rest of the year or what? I was expecting something substantial for a build to DoN. 

Hangman cut a great promo. But I am not a fan of this turning into a heel turn for Hangman. If it is that. Just not believable to me. He seemed super pissed at Punk... Idk why. Insecurity maybe? But why would he be insecure of Punk when he was able to beat Bryan and Omega clean? Makes no sense. 

Undisputed Elite seems like these guys just don't even give a shit anymore. Cole is the only one carrying the weight around. Rest of the guys look like are always on vacations or something. 

Dante vs Rey Fenix was the MOTN. Should have been the mainevent. 

Mainevent .. why? Why did we need this to be the mainevent? Let me guess. Because they are women? Okay. I hope the fans who constantly complain about women's division are happy. We got the most boring last 30 minutes with that match and that Rosa/Deeb promo in dynamite history. 

The talent just isn't there. I'm sorry but apart from Britt and Jade, rest of the girls are just not good on the mic. Don't force it just for the sake of it. It's like if wwe forced women's revolution without having talent to back it up. 

MJF vs Wardlow is the best thing on Dynamite. Keeping things fresh every week. Give MJF the title because clearly everyone else is looking complacent as hell right now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Malakai Black.... Doesn't feel special anymore. House of Black.... I'm starting to think it was a bad idea.
> 
> Jericho and numbers game and beat downs is stale as fuck now. Try something different maybe. Even announcers were like "yeah this shit again".
> 
> ...


I think they should just slap together an Undisputed Elite vs BCC feud for DoN, since both these groups are doing nothing ATM


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think they should just slap together an Undisputed Elite vs BCC feud for DoN, since both these groups are doing nothing ATM


I would love that. But I think.. it's leading to BCC helping out Kingston against JAS. Which I'm also fine with. But damn.. do something already. 3 weeks away and so many wrestlers don't have a feud or match for DoN. Just seems weird.

I think Elite are sitting this ppv out. Cole will probably be in the finals against Joker (Gargano maybe).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

zkorejo said:


> I would love that. But I think.. it's leading to BCC helping out Kingston against JAS. Which I'm also fine with. But damn.. do something already. 3 weeks away and so many wrestlers don't have a feud or match for DoN. Just seems weird.
> 
> I think Elite are sitting this ppv out. Cole will probably be in the finals against Joker (Gargano maybe).


With FTR being ranked #1 and BCC ranking up quickly, I think the best move is to book FTR vs BCC vs JE in a 3 way tag for the gold. It makes sense in a rankings sense and gets all 3 teams on the card. I would wager that’s the direction they go in actually. TheElite really don’t need to be in the card outside of Cole possibly being in the Owens finals.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Prosper said:


> With FTR being ranked #1 and BCC ranking up quickly, I think the best move is to book FTR vs BCC vs JE in a 3 way tag for the gold. It makes sense in a rankings sense and gets all 3 teams on the card. I would wager that’s the direction they go in actually. TheElite really don’t need to be in the card outside of Cole possibly being in the Owens finals.


Wouldn't mind that at all either.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Just got round to watching the show. Most certainly one of their weaker ones.

It definitely hurts the show when CM Punk isn't there for a build to a world championship and the Blackpool Combat Club, whilst entertaining, are pretty much stuck doing nothing but beat people up. However...

Wardlow is fantastic and quite easily the hottest thing going for the company right now. I saw some posts on social media saying the whole Wardlow match and segment was the loudest moment of the entire night. He's been booked perfectly from the start until now. Praise to Morrisey too. Looks like a million dollars, has improved tremendously since I remember him as Big Cass and I think it'd actually be a smart choice for AEW to sign him if he ever comes available. 

Also liked Page showing some edge during his segment. I don't think it's a heel turn or even the makings of one like some posts I have seen. Not sure it's much different to how CM Punk, a face, also dislikes Eddie Kingston, another face. You don't have to be face and heel to hate someone or be against them. And that's one thing I actually quite like about AEW.

That last hour though, woof. Entirely skippable and a real horrendous hour in the build up to their PPV. The House of Black stuff is just poor. A shame because I like all three individuals as competitors but they really aren't doing anything meaningful. If Julia wasn't turning there, then don't do the segment. It did nothing for anyone. Again, another trio that sort of has no purpose. I saw rumours of a trios belt and to be honest, fuck if Kenny Omega isn't available or not, if they're not going to have trios compete for tag titles or in that particular scene (or even as singles competitors) then they need something for them to do.


----------

